# The Great White Hope.



## Mickiel (Oct 30, 2017)

Have you noticed the stigma that exist in some White people, they have a mental picture of what a real super hero looks like. We were raised up as children always watching the media's idea of a super hero, and it was always the White man. Tarzan, superman, batman; all white men. When the picture needed a savior, it was always the White man who was the strong smart super person. He was the hero, he always got the woman and saved the day. Even in religious pictures, Jesus was always White, and all the biblical characters were White, never any Black representation in the bible.

This encourages the stigma of the Great White Hope, and belittles all other races; this enters the consciousness of White people and effects them in varying ways of means, ways that go deep into their very being and takes residence in their inner minds. Sometimes they are aware its there, often not. So they look for White Men and Women to be our great leaders; look at how they opposed President Obama and are trying to wipe his name out of American history.  Strike his name from the stone.

The Great White Hope; the savior; the best; the superior;

The reality that we have to deal with daily. The obstruction of races in all the ways the conscious can manipulate.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 30, 2017)

Little subtle manipulations, like this sites advertisement, all the models are White. Its the Great White Hope.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Little subtle manipulations, like this sites advertisement, all the models are White. Its the Great White Hope.




The Great White Hope, the wall that is already built in America.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Have you noticed the stigma that exist in some White people, they have a mental picture of what a real super hero looks like. We were raised up as children always watching the media's idea of a super hero, and it was always the White man. Tarzan, superman, batman; all white men. When the picture needed a savior, it was always the White man who was the strong smart super person. He was the hero, he always got the woman and saved the day. Even in religious pictures, Jesus was always White, and all the biblical characters were White, never any Black representation in the bible.
> 
> This encourages the stigma of the Great White Hope, and belittles all other races; this enters the consciousness of White people and effects them in varying ways of means, ways that go deep into their very being and takes residence in their inner minds. Sometimes they are aware its there, often not. So they look for White Men and Women to be our great leaders; look at how they opposed President Obama and are trying to wipe his name out of American history.  Strike his name from the stone.
> 
> ...


some of the best CRAP I've ever read


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 30, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed the stigma that exist in some White people, they have a mental picture of what a real super hero looks like. We were raised up as children always watching the media's idea of a super hero, and it was always the White man. Tarzan, superman, batman; all white men. When the picture needed a savior, it was always the White man who was the strong smart super person. He was the hero, he always got the woman and saved the day. Even in religious pictures, Jesus was always White, and all the biblical characters were White, never any Black representation in the bible.
> ...



Its what we call the lives we have been forced to live under White rule ; its called crap.   e


----------



## JustMeHere (Oct 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Have you noticed the stigma that exist in some White people, they have a mental picture of what a real super hero looks like. We were raised up as children always watching the media's idea of a super hero, and it was always the White man. Tarzan, superman, batman; all white men. When the picture needed a savior, it was always the White man who was the strong smart super person. He was the hero, he always got the woman and saved the day. Even in religious pictures, Jesus was always White, and all the biblical characters were White, never any Black representation in the bible.
> 
> This encourages the stigma of the Great White Hope, and belittles all other races; this enters the consciousness of White people and effects them in varying ways of means, ways that go deep into their very being and takes residence in their inner minds. Sometimes they are aware its there, often not. So they look for White Men and Women to be our great leaders; look at how they opposed President Obama and are trying to wipe his name out of American history.  Strike his name from the stone.
> 
> ...


OR, it was a product (comic books) that was marketed at the primary demographic of it's market, which also happened to be a majority of the populace at the time as well.

By your same, inane argument, then every single positive representation of any race in a fictional character belittle other races.  Every heroric part Denzel Washington has played has belittled Latinos, whites, Asians.


----------



## JustMeHere (Oct 30, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed the stigma that exist in some White people, they have a mental picture of what a real super hero looks like. We were raised up as children always watching the media's idea of a super hero, and it was always the White man. Tarzan, superman, batman; all white men. When the picture needed a savior, it was always the White man who was the strong smart super person. He was the hero, he always got the woman and saved the day. Even in religious pictures, Jesus was always White, and all the biblical characters were White, never any Black representation in the bible.
> ...


No it wasn't.  It was actually mediocre to poor crap.


----------



## dfens (Oct 30, 2017)

You are right, but I would say that in America, it's actually both whites and blacks which are celebrated as heroes and gods.

So actually, it's jews, asians, mexicans, etc. which have to live with this.


----------



## LOIE (Oct 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Have you noticed the stigma that exist in some White people, they have a mental picture of what a real super hero looks like. We were raised up as children always watching the media's idea of a super hero, and it was always the White man. Tarzan, superman, batman; all white men. When the picture needed a savior, it was always the White man who was the strong smart super person. He was the hero, he always got the woman and saved the day. Even in religious pictures, Jesus was always White, and all the biblical characters were White, never any Black representation in the bible.
> 
> This encourages the stigma of the Great White Hope, and belittles all other races; this enters the consciousness of White people and effects them in varying ways of means, ways that go deep into their very being and takes residence in their inner minds. Sometimes they are aware its there, often not. So they look for White Men and Women to be our great leaders; look at how they opposed President Obama and are trying to wipe his name out of American history.  Strike his name from the stone.
> 
> ...


When I was a child I was taught in church that I have two natures within me constantly at war with one another.  One good, one bad.  To help me visualize this I was told to picture two dogs inside of myself.  One black.  One white.  The black dog was my bad nature.  The white dog was my good nature.  Whichever dog I fed the most, I was told, would win out over the other because he would be stronger.  I suppose the concept was alright, but why did they color the dogs black and white?  Why did they color them at all?

Of course, as I grew up, there were other negative things.  Good guys wear white hats.  Bad guys wear black hats.  Black as night – boogie man, black cat, witches wearing black hats, and so on.

I heard black people called n******.  Heard jokes about them.  Was told they were lazy, dirty, violent, over sexed.  You name it, I heard it.  I was even told by church people to stay away from black people.  I do not and cannot remember hearing anything positive about black people during my childhood.  Not anything.

And now that I’m giving it thought, it was because people that I knew didn’t know any black people.  They were like parrots – repeating what they’d heard.  The negative stereotypes.  Repeating and reteaching the negative images born of fear and ignorance.  Never realizing the damage being done.  Never realizing the negative vibrations being sent out from their brains, and being picked up by some wide open, absorbing, innocent child.

If negativity can cause so much damage, imaging what positivity could do.  Imagine positive thoughts, positive vibrations, positive images filling the air, dispelling the negativity, the lies, the stereotypes, and the pain.


----------



## JustMeHere (Oct 31, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> When I was a child I was taught in church that I have two natures within me constantly at war with one another.  One good, one bad.  To help me visualize this I was told to picture two dogs inside of myself.  One black.  One white.  The black dog was my bad nature.  The white dog was my good nature.  Whichever dog I fed the most, I was told, would win out over the other because he would be stronger.  I suppose the concept was alright, but why did they color the dogs black and white?  *Why did they color them at all*?



Because A, you were a child, so the analogy needed to be simple in order to have an impact.  and B.  Because those two particular colors are polar opposites as far as colors go.  Why do Asian Yin Yang symbols, which represent another polar opposite inside of us all, use the same colors (considering it goes well back before they even knew there was any other skin colors than theirs)?  White in light, is all colors, black the absence of all light colors, in paint, they are the opposite.  In both they are polar opposites.  And, in making an analogy for children, if you are trying to represent opposites, then actual opposite colors are a good way.  But, why is black used as bad, wah wah.  Well, one of the very FIRST collective fears of all humans on this planet was the fear of the dark, the night.  Predators came in the night, we have poor senses in the night, bad things come in the night.  And what is the night, or darkness, well it's black in color,, the absence of light.



Delores Paulk said:


> Of course, as I grew up, there were other negative things.  Good guys wear white hats.  Bad guys wear black hats.  Black as night – boogie man, black cat, witches wearing black hats, and so on.


See above.  Oh, and go and research it, but the association of negative things with the color black is consistant in African Cultures too.  Huh, imagine that.  Oddly, they had the same fears of the night and dark as everyone else.



Delores Paulk said:


> I heard black people called n******.  Heard jokes about them.  Was told they were lazy, dirty, violent, over sexed.  You name it, I heard it.  I was even told by church people to stay away from black people.  I do not and cannot remember hearing anything positive about black people during my childhood.  Not anything.


And I've heard the same kind of things aimed at whites, Asians, Hispanic.  There are arses in every ethnicity and race.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 31, 2017)

and the blacks honor CRIMINALS as their heroes:
MBrown
ASterling
KScott
EGarner
ASmith
FGray
ALL criminals--some with MULTIPLE arrest over MANY years
the blacks burn/loot/destroy when a CRIMINAL gets *justifiably* shot in self defense

St. Louis aldermen pass resolution remembering Anthony Lamar Smith, angering police
black aldermen..ASmith --a black CRIMINAL

the top anti-crime man--a black man--who is supposed to be *against *crime, goes to a criminal's family to COMFORT them when the CRIMINAL was justifiable shot:
after  he stole, THEN attacked the clerk, THEN attacked a cop !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Holder visits with students, community leaders, Michael Brown's family in Ferguson
Holder said FU to the WHITE cop---doing his duty to protect the community!!!!!!!!!
but loves the criminal


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 31, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed the stigma that exist in some White people, they have a mental picture of what a real super hero looks like. We were raised up as children always watching the media's idea of a super hero, and it was always the White man. Tarzan, superman, batman; all white men. When the picture needed a savior, it was always the White man who was the strong smart super person. He was the hero, he always got the woman and saved the day. Even in religious pictures, Jesus was always White, and all the biblical characters were White, never any Black representation in the bible.
> ...




Delores you are so very right ;  what you shared here is the gospel truth and reality, from the other point of view. And being raised with those serious stigmas, will effect the White persons perception for all their lives, in many areas, IF they do not see the truth of human nature in other races. How much we really are alike. Blacks were demonized for sure, and Whites were saintified.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 31, 2017)

harmonica said:


> and the blacks honor CRIMINALS as their heroes:
> MBrown
> ASterling
> KScott
> ...



You Whites steal a nation from a people, and dare call others criminals.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 31, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > and the blacks honor CRIMINALS as their heroes:
> ...


you mean from the Native Americans??
very poor analogy
1. the NAs displaced/decimated/etc other tribes long before the whites came
..so they stole some of the land also
2. we defeated them in a WAR....the NAs did not abide by the treaties to the fullest
3. please give a better analogy that is more recent/comparable
3.. the men mentioned above ARE criminals--no denying that


----------



## JustMeHere (Oct 31, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Not to mention, there is not a Culture, a race, an area of the world that did not conquer another's land, ALL the way back to pre Homo Sapiens, Cro Magnon etc

It's a disingenuous and spurious attack to cast the dispersion "you stole your land from x", as that covers EVERY race, region, et al..


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 31, 2017)

JustMeHere said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




Excuse me , what land did Blacks steal from another race?


----------



## harmonica (Oct 31, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> JustMeHere said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


the Africans committed genocide/stole land/etc from other Africans
they couldn't steal land from the whites because the blacks were inferior
....no ships/guns/transport/etc to attack the superior whites
if they had--they would've
there it is again--the blacks and NAs were angels--no capable of any evil at all!!!!!!!!!!

the blacks and NAs had the will--just not the brains for advanced technology to take land away


----------



## JustMeHere (Oct 31, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Excuse me , what land did Blacks steal from another race?


Do you mean other than from each other, constantly, from Antiquity to modernity (even today, as we speak)?


----------



## monkrules (Nov 3, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Its what we call the lives we have been forced to live under White rule ; its called crap.


You were never *forced* to live _any_ special way. There are other countries. So the solution is simple: find one you like, and move.

That's what I would do if I hated white people as much as you do.


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 3, 2017)

JustMeHere said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > When I was a child I was taught in church that I have two natures within me constantly at war with one another.  One good, one bad.  To help me visualize this I was told to picture two dogs inside of myself.  One black.  One white.  The black dog was my bad nature.  The white dog was my good nature.  Whichever dog I fed the most, I was told, would win out over the other because he would be stronger.  I suppose the concept was alright, but why did they color the dogs black and white?  *Why did they color them at all*?
> ...


As usual, Dolores is one sided, always assuming that anything black is associated with black people.


----------



## LOIE (Nov 4, 2017)

monkrules said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Its what we call the lives we have been forced to live under White rule ; its called crap.
> ...


In reading his posts, I don't think that he hates white people at all. I do believe he hates some of the things white people have done and continue to do and points them out. But pointing out truth, especially in a forceful way is often interpreted as hate when it is not necessarily so.


----------



## LOIE (Nov 4, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> JustMeHere said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


I did not make assumptions when I was taught these things as a child. I was told them while I was discouraged from meeting black people. Having fears of the night and darkness is different then fearing a person because you have been told that his skin color makes him bad.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 4, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




Your right, I do not hate White people, I just hate some of the things they have done, and their incredible attitude of " Were number one" that reeks out of them like sweat. And they elect this Donald Trump and then tolerate his attitude, he is just another great White Hope! You know, the great White savior , the bombastic leader of this White nation. And we are forced to tolerate the worst president in my life time.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 4, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > JustMeHere said:
> ...




So that's a no; Blacks did not steal land from another country, know your history! From Great Briton to America, The White man,  they have  stolen land all over this world. And have serious problems admitting it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 4, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > and the blacks honor CRIMINALS as their heroes:
> ...



There isn't a nation in existence today that didn't steal it from someone before them, so you're weak attempt at a witty anecdote has fallen flat.

Out of curiosity, what race are you?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 4, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> So that's a no; Blacks did not steal land from another country, know your history!



Umm... black steal from other countries all the time.  Apparently you don't know your history or your present as most African nations have been at war with each other for generations.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 4, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




I am a Black man, and please give me the name of the Black country that stole  a country ; and I do not consider Blacks in the country of Africa , who steal land in Africa, as stealing from another country.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 4, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



Western Europeans are like the Negroes of the North, they have much curlier hair, shorter noses, and Dolichocephalic skulls than Eastern Europeans do.

Even Polish - African mixed people look like Asian Indians, rather than like Mulattoes from Western Europeans who just look like lighter Negroes.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




Well I am like a Mulattoe , my fathers mother was White. My Mothers mother was pure blooded Indian, a Blackfoot. Both my grandfathers were Black. Some call us Creo's.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 4, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


jesus christ--you are living in your racist world....you have not have any  concept/idea/knowledge of history
you don't think ANY blacks could steal territory/''country'' from other people??



> Oyo had grown into a formidable inland power by the end of the 14th century. For over a century, the Yoruba state had *expanded *at the *expense of its neighbors*.





> Dahomey was forced to pay tribute to Oyo. The Yoruba invaded Dahomey seven times before finally subjugating the small kingdom in 1748


bold mine
Oyo Empire - Wikipedia



> During his reign, the Mandinka conquered or absorbed Bundunear the Senegal River


Military history of the Mali Empire - Wikipedia

[QUOTE
 a mass-migration of tribes fleeing the remnants of the Ndwandwe fleeing the Zulu. The death toll has never been satisfactorily determined, but the whole region became nearly depopulated. Normal estimates for the *death toll *during this period range from *1 million to 2 million people*. These numbers are however controversial.[3][4][5][6]By 1825, Shaka had conquered an empire covering an area of around 11,500 square miles (30,000 km2).


][/QUOTE]bold mine
Zulu Kingdom - Wikipedia

etc etc etc
List of conflicts in Africa - Wikipedia


----------



## miketx (Nov 4, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > and the blacks honor CRIMINALS as their heroes:
> ...


Africa wants you. Go.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 4, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


what?  so it's ok for them to steal/murder/etc in Africa, but nowhere else??
!!????!!!!
wow--that's a really telling statement

they were/are murdering and stealing just like the whites


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 4, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



Polish Mulattoes look less Negroid.

They look more like Asian Indians.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 4, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


please be consistent/logical/not stupid:---Africa is a continent-not a country
..if you are saying blacks didn't go to another_ continent ,_ say so
..if you followed the thread, you would see my post about how they couldn't go to another continent and steal because they didn't have the intelligence/technology.....NOT because they didn't have the will


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 4, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...




They have not went to another continent, as Whites have many times. And they have the technology now, but not the will. Its no telling when Whites will steal again. They are the thieves of modern history.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Yes, this is how my family looks, all my sisters are like the last model.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 4, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...




No they are not! Whites are the most prolific killers in modern history. You dropped that nuclear bomb , but you would like to forget that. And no one has stolen nations like Great Briton did. The sun never set on their bounty.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 4, 2017)

miketx said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




I carry Africa inside me , something you will never understand.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 4, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


they don't have crap! o yes they have shit...Africa is a shit hole as I've *documented/linked *many times on the forum
most poverty/illiteracy/starvation/diesease
least access to protected water sources
Access to drinking water around the world – in five infographics
was a shithole--still a shithole
I know the truth hurts--but it's the truth


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 4, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Have you noticed the stigma that exist in some White people, they have a mental picture of what a real super hero looks like. We were raised up as children always watching the media's idea of a super hero, and it was always the White man. Tarzan, superman, batman; all white men. When the picture needed a savior, it was always the White man who was the strong smart super person. He was the hero, he always got the woman and saved the day. Even in religious pictures, Jesus was always White, and all the biblical characters were White, never any Black representation in the bible.
> 
> This encourages the stigma of the Great White Hope, and belittles all other races; this enters the consciousness of White people and effects them in varying ways of means, ways that go deep into their very being and takes residence in their inner minds. Sometimes they are aware its there, often not. So they look for White Men and Women to be our great leaders; look at how they opposed President Obama and are trying to wipe his name out of American history.  Strike his name from the stone.
> 
> ...




because it was mostly a white majority country when most of those super heroes were created. It sort of makes logical sense.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 4, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




Man I could careless about White insults and White cynicism. Don't waste yourself on me.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 4, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




truth is, your free to create your own super heros if you want. free, get it? Hollywood is receptive as long as it sells and makes money for them.

In the end it still came down to supply and demand like any other business


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 4, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed the stigma that exist in some White people, they have a mental picture of what a real super hero looks like. We were raised up as children always watching the media's idea of a super hero, and it was always the White man. Tarzan, superman, batman; all white men. When the picture needed a savior, it was always the White man who was the strong smart super person. He was the hero, he always got the woman and saved the day. Even in religious pictures, Jesus was always White, and all the biblical characters were White, never any Black representation in the bible.
> ...




It makes White sense.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 4, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



illiteracy:
Illiteracy rates by world region 2015 | Statistic
hunger:


> There has been the least progress toward reducing hunger in the sub- Saharan region, where more than one in four people remain undernourished – the highest prevalence of any region in the world


Africa Hunger Facts, Africa Poverty Facts - World Hunger News


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 4, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



You feel your above the people of the world who struggle. That's why you have stepped on nations , lifted yourselves above others, and insult them with Impunity ; its just sad.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 4, 2017)

The Great White Hope;

white attitudes the worst in history - Google Search


----------



## harmonica (Nov 4, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


just stating the facts/truth--you don't accept them?
it hurts for you to state what I've stated about Africa? 
are those the facts/truth that I have stated or not??


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 4, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




Spike Lee has had plenty of opportunity to make movies about Black Super heroes for some years now, but instead he has chosen to mostly make movies about other things using black actors that were by the way quite popular with white people. As i said, no one is stopping anyone from making any movie or character they want to come up with. 
There have been a few black superheroes and those movies i believe were produced and directed by whites. 
Hollywood is mostly made up of extreme white liberals so maybe you should direct your hate mail to them.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 4, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...




I could careless about extreme White liberals , and this is not hate, its my reality of judgment; its what I see in this world.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 4, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




They may be facts, but I don't have to like them, especially coming from a White mans cynicism.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 4, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


you--also--confuse stating facts/truth as hate/etc
the whites were the rulers/etc.....
England especially...a tiny island with little resources--you have to give them some credit-
sure they enslaved/murdered/stole--but so did and does every other race/group of people 

what cynicism?


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 4, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



They pretty much control popular culture as media is concerned.   Black people are free here to become movie producers or screen writers if they want to. no one is stopping them but for whatever reason many are choosing not to do so, or at least have not chosen to make superhero movies.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 4, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


the country is majority white PLUS the blacks graduate at lower levels
add those 2 together and it leaves a very, very low population of blacks to become movie producers/etc
blacks are only 13% of the population--13 out of 100 --just the mathematical possibilities are very low
while whites-- higher graduation rate and over 60% of the population

please see my thread ''blacks should be thankful''


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 4, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



Just because you don't consider it doesn't mean it hasn't been happening for generations, tard.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 4, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




well there are still plenty of black multi millionairs who have kids, who go to school. Obviously they are just choosing to do other things, which is fine and all, but if people want to change popular culture they need to take an active role, not wait for someone else to do it for them, then complain about it.

Well, wait, when it comes to music they have changed popular culture quite a lot.


----------



## Peach (Nov 4, 2017)

Good points, I also one of my favorite writers, James Baldwin, moved to Paris because of death threats. Born with two strikes against him, he faced troubles all around. Probably why he wrote such powerful novels and essays.  If you read a lot you learned about the Harlem Renaissance. And my mother chatters about Duke Ellington at the Hub ballroom in Chicago, early semi integration.  went to public schools near Naval bases , did not understand integrated schools were still an issue until I reached a small  town in North Florida. My school at Mayport was integrated.


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 4, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


Most of the thieving done in my town are done by blacks.  I don't blame an entire race, even if the majority of current violent crimes are committed by one race. Why do you blame all or majority of whites?


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 4, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




Because I know the truth about your race, and what you have done to all other races in America. That truth has set my conscious mind free of the seduction from the White mind. White people are the most selfish high minded race I have ever been exposed to. They changed this world and are a very present danger to it. White people are more dangerous than terrorist in my view. A very dangerous White man holds the nuclear codes in his hands now. And in my view, he is a  war monger. And he got that tendency from the White consciousness that has been passed down through the generations of our history.

You will all see, the White man is destined to rape this planet. There are not enough good genes in the Whites to stop it. There are good White people, just not enough of them. Your race is not yet done with destruction.


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 4, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


You never address the destruction caused by the black man.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 5, 2017)

When will the negro just go away?


----------



## harmonica (Nov 5, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


blacks commit more hate crimes per capita
commit murder at a rate MANY times higher than whites
commit more rape per capita
graduate at lower levels
that's just the US
I've linked how sub Sahara Africa is a shithole...high illiteracy/poverty/starvation...low access to water! 
all FACTS-TRUTH...linked and documented

you say whitey is bad?????!!!!???  with no evidence!!!!  
do you see how ridiculous your argument is?


----------



## PredFan (Nov 5, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Have you noticed the stigma that exist in some White people, they have a mental picture of what a real super hero looks like. We were raised up as children always watching the media's idea of a super hero, and it was always the White man. Tarzan, superman, batman; all white men. When the picture needed a savior, it was always the White man who was the strong smart super person. He was the hero, he always got the woman and saved the day. Even in religious pictures, Jesus was always White, and all the biblical characters were White, never any Black representation in the bible.
> 
> This encourages the stigma of the Great White Hope, and belittles all other races; this enters the consciousness of White people and effects them in varying ways of means, ways that go deep into their very being and takes residence in their inner minds. Sometimes they are aware its there, often not. So they look for White Men and Women to be our great leaders; look at how they opposed President Obama and are trying to wipe his name out of American history.  Strike his name from the stone.
> 
> ...



Lol, the things racists will say always surprises me.

You ignore the fact that the villain is almost always white as well. NEVER has the villain been black. It's entirely because of the times and in those times "minority" meant minority, and "majority" meant majority, but I'm sure your racist little mind cannot understand that.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 5, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed the stigma that exist in some White people, they have a mental picture of what a real super hero looks like. We were raised up as children always watching the media's idea of a super hero, and it was always the White man. Tarzan, superman, batman; all white men. When the picture needed a savior, it was always the White man who was the strong smart super person. He was the hero, he always got the woman and saved the day. Even in religious pictures, Jesus was always White, and all the biblical characters were White, never any Black representation in the bible.
> ...




My mind is far more than you know, but its White to belittle the minds of others; classic Whitey. You want the people to think White is always right. That's why I like opposing Whitey; I just like doing it from time to time.

What's it feel like to have to deal with it?


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 5, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...




You yourself are enough evidence for me; how you behave is enough evidence against Whitey.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 5, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> When will the negro just go away?




Your race is destined to be a minority in America , so we darker people are destined to not go away;  What's it feel like to know that?

What's it feel like Whitey?


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 5, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...




I have addressed it for many years, just not here.

Here, its Whitey land, and your fresh pickings. What's it feel like to have to read it so much?


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 5, 2017)

How long will negro nation last sans White Man's ingenuity or social services?


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 5, 2017)

The Great White Hope, the stigma all the world is suffering from now. As the Whites spread their ways and means,  the need to prop up their race more each year to keep the myth of superiority and super intelligence. Trying to let the world know that they are the Great hope of humanity, when really God has used them to cause confusion and racism throughout the world.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 5, 2017)

Whites have sinned.  Hence as a punishment the negro has been foisted upon us.  True Aryans will form Homelands and live sans the muds.


----------



## Correll (Nov 5, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Have you noticed the stigma that exist in some White people, they have a mental picture of what a real super hero looks like. We were raised up as children always watching the media's idea of a super hero, and it was always the White man. Tarzan, superman, batman; all white men. When the picture needed a savior, it was always the White man who was the strong smart super person. He was the hero, he always got the woman and saved the day. Even in religious pictures, Jesus was always White, and all the biblical characters were White, never any Black representation in the bible.
> 
> This encourages the stigma of the Great White Hope, and belittles all other races; this enters the consciousness of White people and effects them in varying ways of means, ways that go deep into their very being and takes residence in their inner minds. Sometimes they are aware its there, often not. So they look for White Men and Women to be our great leaders; look at how they opposed President Obama and are trying to wipe his name out of American history.  Strike his name from the stone.
> 
> ...




Somebody wants to politely disagree.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 5, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Have you noticed the stigma that exist in some White people, they have a mental picture of what a real super hero looks like. We were raised up as children always watching the media's idea of a super hero, and it was always the White man. Tarzan, superman, batman; all white men. When the picture needed a savior, it was always the White man who was the strong smart super person. He was the hero, he always got the woman and saved the day. Even in religious pictures, Jesus was always White, and all the biblical characters were White, never any Black representation in the bible.
> 
> This encourages the stigma of the Great White Hope, and belittles all other races; this enters the consciousness of White people and effects them in varying ways of means, ways that go deep into their very being and takes residence in their inner minds. Sometimes they are aware its there, often not. So they look for White Men and Women to be our great leaders; look at how they opposed President Obama and are trying to wipe his name out of American history.  Strike his name from the stone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 5, 2017)

Another self obsessed field hand.  He dindu nuffin.  Were bees da white wimminz?


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 5, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Another self obsessed field hand.  He dindu nuffin.  Were bees da white wimminz?



Welcome to thread, see how it grows.


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 5, 2017)

harmonica said:


> some of the best CRAP I've ever read


Theyre haunted by their own irrelevance on the planet.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 5, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > some of the best CRAP I've ever read
> ...




No, were haunted by your race's belief of relevance on the planet, yea, even the Universe. Your ego's are legendary in selfishness.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 5, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


it's always the whites that help the blacks in Africa
Somalia was a perfect example..they couldn't even feed themselves
the whites helping in many refugee camps in Africa
many white doctors/dentists/etc going to Africa to help


> In 2012, the United States provided nearly $12 billion in official development assistance (“ODA”) to African nations.


US Foreign Aid to Africa: What We Give and Why
plus the private donations/help


----------



## harmonica (Nov 5, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


me? me?  stating facts is ''evil''??  
the truth hurts--yes?  '''how I behave'''--please be specific...what have I done??


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 5, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




Your arrogant, like your people. Notice this list or two, how Whites dominate it; written by a White person;

The 10 Most Egotistical People In History - Sputnik Music Forums


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 5, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...




I think Whites have been among  the most giving people on earth, especially the Catholics in the 60's and 70's. I wonder how much you have given?


----------



## harmonica (Nov 5, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


really? for stating facts?  calling out the lies?  

ar·ro·gant
ˈerəɡənt/
_adjective_

having or revealing an exaggerated sense of one's own importance or abilities.
I don't see anything about stating facts/truth in that definition


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 5, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




With your attitude, I don't expect you to see things about yourself; you'll defend yourself with impunity, such is your nature. And the strange thing is, you'll perhaps never see it. Notice;

When White People Are Too Hateful To Realize They Screwed Up


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 5, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> With your attitude, I don't expect you to see things about yourself; you'll defend yourself with impunity, such is your nature. And the strange thing is, you'll perhaps never see it. Notice;
> 
> When White People Are Too Hateful To Realize They Screwed Up


I absolutely love your choice of antiwhite reading material.

Nice that some of you can use the white man's internet creation.

Here's the website of your african author

Breaking Normal


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 5, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > With your attitude, I don't expect you to see things about yourself; you'll defend yourself with impunity, such is your nature. And the strange thing is, you'll perhaps never see it. Notice;
> ...




Well thank you, tell me how you like this one;

In Praise of White Selfishness | Western Spring


----------



## harmonica (Nov 6, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


but this  just an* opinion*--no facts...once again--no facts/evidence to back up your claim
however your article shows how blacks really, really hate whites--o my....very hate filled
the language is so professional .....no vulgarity 
this is your great link??!!--sounds like a 15 year old , grade school drop out wrote it



> These people, the fucking poorest of the white people who thought being racist would solve their problems, will seek out those they think are weaker than them and do everything in their power to scare, threaten, and terrorize them.


wow--just wow..what a great article
ok....it is worthless to discuss with you any further--since you reply_ with_ HATE and_ without _facts


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 6, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



So, why are Whites taking in more Islamic refugees, than Blacks are?


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 6, 2017)

When will negros become self sufficient?


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 7, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




Hope does not need facts; both Whites and Blacks need Hope. This world has become a killing field that can drain the hopes of humanity;  I think all races and cultures know how to kill and have killed.

Were missing out on something.


----------



## Proud White American (Nov 8, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



This is such bullshit.

White people are selfish and dangerous?  LOL. White people are the ones who founded this country and worked hard to make it the most prosperous successful nation in the world.  You have mostly white people to thank for your liberty.

I can conclude the same thing about blacks, there are good ones but not enough of them.  The violent crime rate among blacks is astonishing. https://infogram.com/Black-34991937313

Don’t even get me started on your black culture, especially rap. I can’t believe a song like this actually made it to #1 on the chart https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lvg4VQw85es  There was a time when hit music was good before this hip-hop shit took over. Yes I know there are some white rappers but they're white trash, and just as bad as the low-class black rappers.

Whites aren’t the ones destroying this country or this planet, we’ve tried to make it good for everyone.  I can’t begin to imagine what this country would be like if blacks were the majority.  It would be one huge fucking ghetto.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 8, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Have you noticed the stigma that exist in some White people, they have a mental picture of what a real super hero looks like. We were raised up as children always watching the media's idea of a super hero, and it was always the White man. Tarzan, superman, batman; all white men. When the picture needed a savior, it was always the White man who was the strong smart super person. He was the hero, he always got the woman and saved the day. Even in religious pictures, Jesus was always White, and all the biblical characters were White, never any Black representation in the bible.
> 
> This encourages the stigma of the Great White Hope, and belittles all other races; this enters the consciousness of White people and effects them in varying ways of means, ways that go deep into their very being and takes residence in their inner minds. Sometimes they are aware its there, often not. So they look for White Men and Women to be our great leaders; look at how they opposed President Obama and are trying to wipe his name out of American history.  Strike his name from the stone.
> 
> ...


Very true.

Look at the Rocky films.

Rocky, the white guy, kicking ass on black ppl, in Philly, were Rocky was made they have a statue of him, a fictional character !

But it gets worse.

Smokin Joe Frazier, one of the great heavyweights of the past fifty yrs, also from Philly, has not a statue, not a street, nothing named after him. Joe Frazier a real great fighter !


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 8, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed the stigma that exist in some White people, they have a mental picture of what a real super hero looks like. We were raised up as children always watching the media's idea of a super hero, and it was always the White man. Tarzan, superman, batman; all white men. When the picture needed a savior, it was always the White man who was the strong smart super person. He was the hero, he always got the woman and saved the day. Even in religious pictures, Jesus was always White, and all the biblical characters were White, never any Black representation in the bible.
> ...


It is a movie set piece in a much whiter Philadelphia, idiot.

No boxer deserves a statue anywhere.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 8, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


https://infogram.com/Black-34991937313

I have mostly White people to thank for my freedoms? Are you suggesting that White people freed us from White people?


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 8, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Proud White American said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


Duh?


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 9, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...




Duh, one of the most profound answers in the universe. If that's all you get, pray for the one who gave it to you.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 9, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Little subtle manipulations, like this sites advertisement, all the models are White. Its the Great White Hope.


There's no law stopping negroes from advertising negroes (which is already done) or making movies with negro superheroes. I don't watch such movies because the idea of an intelligent negro is laughable. Sure some are smarter than others, but making a movie about it just screams PC.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 9, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Little subtle manipulations, like this sites advertisement, all the models are White. Its the Great White Hope.
> ...




Your the Average White band, because you sound Black.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 10, 2017)

harmonica said:


> and the blacks honor CRIMINALS as their heroes:
> MBrown
> ASterling
> KScott
> ...


Even as you launch yet another series of racist tirades against the black community Euro-peons are watching romanticized movies or DVDS glorifying Caucasian criminals.
Al Capone
Bonnie and Clyde
Jesse James
Frank Costello
 Donald Trump
John Dillinger
Billy the Kid

And a cast of hundreds more. So...do you really want to go there. Every criminal mentioned is an object of hero wordhip to
Millions of your brethren.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 10, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Little subtle manipulations, like this sites advertisement, all the models are White. Its the Great White Hope.
> ...


Millions of Negroes are smarter than you. And no one cares what you watch nor does anyone care what you think because you are sick.


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 10, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


Your question was anything but profound.

Stop asking dumbass questions and expecting “profound” answers.


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


Shut up inbred cuck.

Pretty much everyone is vastly more intelligent than you will ever be.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > and the blacks honor CRIMINALS as their heroes:
> ...


not even close to to being the same
1. whites didn't burn/steal/destroy for these criminals [ Trump isn't even a criminal--so you are UNDENIABLY wrong there ]
---do you even think and see what you write??   yes--the MOVIES!!....the movie makers are trying to make money!!
people going to the movies are NOT honoring the criminals !!!!  that is ridiculous and you know it


2. another huge point--the AG did NOT go and comfort the families of these criminals

3. they shot B and C, Dillinger---no riots/burning/looting
the preachers and aldermen didn't vote to honor them
...all these stores and museums are out to make money--not honor the criminal
--so you are TOTALLY wrong
please give comparable examples next time


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


Millions? I doubt it.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 10, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Have you noticed the stigma that exist in some White people, they have a mental picture of what a real super hero looks like. We were raised up as children always watching the media's idea of a super hero, and it was always the White man. Tarzan, superman, batman; all white men. When the picture needed a savior, it was always the White man who was the strong smart super person. He was the hero, he always got the woman and saved the day. Even in religious pictures, Jesus was always White, and all the biblical characters were White, never any Black representation in the bible.
> 
> This encourages the stigma of the Great White Hope, and belittles all other races; this enters the consciousness of White people and effects them in varying ways of means, ways that go deep into their very being and takes residence in their inner minds. Sometimes they are aware its there, often not. So they look for White Men and Women to be our great leaders; look at how they opposed President Obama and are trying to wipe his name out of American history.  Strike his name from the stone.
> 
> ...






Him, I always liked Hancock. Who couldent have mad respect for a super hero who shoves a mans  head up another mans ass for running his mouth?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 10, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Wake up! You're dreaming again. Without my light in this thread there would be naught but insidious gloom here. And YOU, chuckles, have offered very little to the conversation.
But you do have a talent for posting smileys.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > and the blacks honor CRIMINALS as their heroes:
> ...


by inserting Trump in there, your reply turns to CRAP--total crap...


----------



## harmonica (Nov 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


very hard to believe your* opinion *when the *facts* are blacks graduate high school at lower levels


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You bring nothing but hypocritical anti-white bullshit.

I have kept much of this forum alive single-handedly.

You are too afraid to address the deep meanings behind my posts, so, like the typical demoncrat that you are, you simply pretend that my “smileys” are anything but a quick contributation to the forum while I am too busy to post.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 10, 2017)

harmonica said:


> whites didn't burn/steal/destroy for these criminals [ Trump isn't even a criminal--so you are UNDENIABLY wrong there ]


I hold to the premise that pale gangsters
are celebrated and their infamous exploits
have been woven into the fabric of Americana. The pink masses love them.
But rioting didn't occur when they were killed because they were usually armed and had reputations as killers.  But if the police force at the time had been dominated by black cops who  killed unarmed Euro-peons on a regular basis...there would have been riots.

Now i will address the foolish and ignorant notion that your ilk never burned pillaged or plundered. People like you destroyed two prosperous black enclaves in the early 20th century simply due to jealousy and just pure hate. Your kind even lynched black soldiers still in uniform after  they survived  enemy fire abroad and were just trying to get home. Bahs-turds like you rioted and attacked blacks
after Jack Johnson defeated the Great White Hope. The flesh colored criminals in those cases were never punished. They went on to become pillars of your community...Their descendants...YOU... now point your pink bloody clammy fingers at Black Lives Matter
with indignation while your selective memory waffles when it comes to  the much greater crimes commited by your recent ancestry.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 10, 2017)

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


But many of those blacks who do graduate are smarter than you. Thats the point I was making. Graduation rates have no bearing on that. Case in point? Here ya go:

"A new report confirms that black women are now the most educated group in the United States. But we still have a long way to go for pay equity.



According to the National Center for Education Statistics, between 2009 and 2010, black women earned 68 percent of all associate degrees awarded to black students, as well as 66 percent of bachelor’s degrees, 71 percent of master’s degrees and 65 percent of all doctorates awarded to black students.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 10, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Oh, if 2 million or so out of a population of 42 million blacks were smarter than you that would be a conservative estimate. There are probably more.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Why not 22 million? The number would be about as well supported as any of your other figures!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 10, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> You bring nothing but hypocritical anti-white bullshit.



Well SOMEONE has to counter all the anti-black bullshit circulating in these boards.
I've found that the truth is a formidable tool
for attaining my goals here. That goal being to enlighten those with 3 digit IQs. You don't qualify.




ptbw forever said:


> I have kept much of this forum alive single-handedly.


Now is the time for raucous laughter!







ptbw forever said:


> You are too afraid to address the deep meanings behind my posts, so, like the typical demoncrat that you are, you simply pretend that my “smileys” are anything but a quick contributation to the forum while I am too busy to post.



Deep meaning? BWHAHAHA. Your kindergarten banter is about as deep as the crack of a buzzards ass and they don't have ANY butt cleavage.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 10, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...







It could be as high as 22 million...You probably top out at around 65..so yes... 22 million blacks could best that easily...
And that average national figure of 100 is also
Bypassed by millions of bright blacks.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


More bullshit liberal "statistics."


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 10, 2017)

Its funny listen to Whites talk.


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > You bring nothing but hypocritical anti-white bullshit.
> ...


You don’t have a clue what the “truth” is because your IQ actually isn’t triple digit. If you did have something resembling a decent IQ you would understand that “all the anti-black bullshit” is minuscule compared to the blatant anti-white racism that high school dropouts like Guno, Asclepias, and various other posters throughout the forum, including the OP of this thread, churn out on a daily basis with the consent and even praise of all the “progressives” on here.

You need to up your game if you want to dare confront me again little troll.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 10, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Prove it!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 10, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You better throw something a whole lot bigger than that, little troll.

Smashing anti-white racism and its supporters throughout the echelons of society is something that no one will be able to stop me from doing.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


*JQPublic1: Oh, if 2 million or so out of a population of 42 million blacks were smarter than you that would be a conservative estimate. There are probably more.*

*JQPublic1: It could be as high as 22 million...*

Enough said.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



''most educated* GROUP'--*not above whites
those percentages are regarding just *black *students--not all students!!! 
do you understand these 2 points?? 
intelligent black female college students are a very SMALL group--


> According to the most recent statistics, the nationwide college graduation rate for black students stands at an appallingly low rate of 42 percent. This figure is 20 percentage points* below* the 62 percent rate for white students


Black Student College Graduation Rates Remain Low, But Modest  Progress Begins to Show



> On average, just 5 percent of students at the nation’s flagship public universities are black.


Black students are drastically underrepresented at top public colleges, data show - The Hechinger Report



> About 33 percent of African-American adults had at least a two-year college degree in 2015, up from about 28 percent in 2007. For Latinos, that figure grew to about 23 percent from 19 percent, while whites grew to 47 percent from 41 percent.


College degree gap grows wider between whites, blacks and Latinos - The Hechinger Report

and blacks only make up 13% of the population!!
these numbers are EXACTLY what I'm saying--millions are NOT smarter

are you blind? blacks graduate high school at lower levels---meaning even less go to college--meaning less graduate college --per the links......and they only make up 13% of the population--meaning there are a lot more whites with college education, per capita AND overall
the numbers are right there
you obviously failed math class


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 10, 2017)

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


More importantly, college is mostly a piece of paper authorizing one to work in certain fields. It won't turn a negro into a human.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 10, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


If you were really educated you'd know that unmixed Negroes are the ONLY true humans on the planet.. They have virtually NONE of the neanderthal genes you have. Go catch up or ketchup whichever makes your boat float.
And the math won't work until you know the value of all the factors. The link i posted did the math because they researched the numbers. You are just assuming you are smarter than the majority of blacks...with no substantial proof.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 10, 2017)

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Doesn't mean a thing...some of the smartest people in America never went to college...
And some dropped out of highschool.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 10, 2017)

harmonica said:


> most educated* GROUP'--*not above whites


You don't read very well... Did you miss this?
"By both race and gender, a higher percentage of black women (9.7 percent) are enrolled in college than any other group, topping Asian women (8.7 percent), white women (7.1 percent) and white men (6.1 percent)."


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > most educated* GROUP'--*not above whites
> ...



Preach the truth JQ.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 10, 2017)

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




Hey, whens the last time you hugged a Black person?


----------



## harmonica (Nov 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > most educated* GROUP'--*not above whites
> ...


where's the rest?
1. no that doesn't mean there are more black college students
2. it says *''enrolled''* not graduated
..blacks also graduate college at lower levels
https://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/d...ation-gap-between-blacks-whites-still-growing
3.like Louis Gates, their expertise is African American history/history--not science/math/engineering/etc


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 10, 2017)

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


You feel inferior to black men. Don't ya ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 10, 2017)

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


All white men feel inferior to black men. It is a fact.


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


You don't really know how many are unmixed, probably not many.


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 10, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


LOL, fact? HA


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 10, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




Don't scare them away, while we have them here, lets open their consciousness. They want the superiority.  They think were idiots. But they have to " Think about it", that's where I want them for now. Thinking. And then show them that we can think, something they have problems with.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 10, 2017)

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


so black females as a group are enrolled more ----per capita--per the* total *number of black females
as stated before there are a lot more whites that _graduate _than there are even black females_ enrolled



			nearly 1 in 10 of every African-American
		
Click to expand...

Good News: Black Women Enroll In College More Than Any Race And Gender_

remember, blacks --total--make up only 13% pf the population
there are a lot more white males who graduate college than black females
so--as stated before--fact--the chance of a black being smarter is lower than vice versa

once again--the math is right there..cannot be denied


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 10, 2017)

harmonica said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




Well we Blacks are alive, we were created as well as any race. We too have our ups and downs, in fact , some of us have really done things that makes our race proud of us, and done things to HELP each other. So Blacks are; we exist, God wanted us here and he loves us too! These are the meaningful  things; does your culture have heart!


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Yeah, it must be their superior intelligence that gets them in prison so often!


----------



## harmonica (Nov 10, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I totally agree with you...
I'm just  pointing out the undeniable hypocrisy of blacks and the MSM --whitey is evil and blacks angelic

there's racism/hate on both sides....not just one


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

This thread reminds me of a great song by Dead Prez and Bob Marleys son Stephen.


*"Everywhere the white man go he bring misery..all throughout history...Look it up. Everything them bald heads touch they fuck it up. Every government he set up it be corrupt."*


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> This thread reminds me of a great song by Dead Prez and Bob Marleys son Stephen.
> 
> 
> *"Everywhere the white man go he bring misery..all throughout history...Look it up. Everything them bald heads touch they fuck it up. Every government he set up it be corrupt."*


If only whitey could rule as well as Robert Mugabe...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 11, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Well...I would think the African interior would be home to the most unmixed Africans.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 11, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > This thread reminds me of a great song by Dead Prez and Bob Marleys son Stephen.
> ...


If only the orange clown could rule as well as Obama!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 11, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Naw...that's due to the Nazification of America. The Jews were the smartest people in Germany and the same kind of pink faced populists that are gaining prominence here
used their political system to kill them. It doesn't matter how smart blacks are...you would hate them anyway...just like your ilk hates the Jews who were/ARE far smarter than your average EURO-PEON.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 11, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Naw...that's due to the Nazification of America. The Jews were the smartest people in Germany and the same kind of pink faced populists that are gaining prominence here
used their political system to kill them. It doesn't matter how smart blacks are...you would hate them anyway...just like your ilk hates the Jews who were/ARE far smarter than your average EURO-PEON.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 11, 2017)

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Well...well..you trailer park mathematicians, or should I say "meth-morticians" suddenly lose interest in proportional stastics when some positive news about blacks is generated.
Here is what those stats mean to me:
They show that black women are placing value on education now more than ever.
Also if black women are enrolled in college proportionally more than any group they must have done better on SAT and other College entrance exams proportionally than the other mentioned groups. Now that affirmative action is no longer a social mandate and quotas are illegal...those positive stats speak volumes about these upwardly mobile black women.

You might not appreciate the brilliance of black women or men because you've been socially conditioned to believe Euro-peons
are superior to people of African descent.
Even when genuises like Vivian Thomas or Ben Carson rock your world with brilliance you don your social blinders and pretend its just an anomoly. But that "anomoly" keeps happening over and over again...

Sometimes black brilliance is covered up or hidden...like the inspiring story of the black human computers who,  while working  for NASA in the early 1960s calculated rocket trajectories that helped to launch the fledgling U.S. manned space flight programs. Yet that important knowledge went unheralded for more than 50 years... How many other unknown stories of mentally gifted blacks are hidden....left untapped in the dustbins of history even as insecure pink people like you seek and focus only on the negatives?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 11, 2017)

8


Mickiel said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I would not begrudge the pink man of the relatively few erudite souls among them.
But even fewer of those gifted individuals are lurking among the USMB bigot brigades.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 11, 2017)

harmonica said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You are just another pink drone in over his head. You don't have a clue. Per capita or proportional stastics show positive trends in this case while your ilk uses negative proportional stats to demionize blacks in race based crime reports. See how that works?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 11, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


There may be hate on both sides but the hate from your side is far more prevalent and widespread.
Your people are more aggressively racist.
Blacks don't refuse ti rent to Euro-peons.
Blacks don't follow y'all around in stores just hoping to catch you shop lifting.
Blacks don't gerrymander voting districts
Just to diminish Caucasian voting power.
Blacks don't flee en masse when a flesh colored family moves into the neighborhood.
Blacks don't cringe and grab their purses closer when a white tattooed thug gets on the same elevator they are on. Although a signigicant number of violent crimes are commited by Cawks...thats short for Caucasians...the pink ones...Black cops don't profile them and kill or brutalized any random Cawk anywhere near the rate White cops do Blacks. With all of that overt racism carried out by your folks...the few cases of overt black reactions to that racism are misdiagnosed as the same illness that is


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 11, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




Ooh, a stunning reply JQPublic, simply very well written.. You keep doing this, they will shut it down. Its just the way it is. But your reply was magnificent, a sizzling explanation of Black women getting on the ladder of education and going up. I have seen them do it ever since I was alive. My mother raised 6 of us alone, and still managed to get an education. And then she quarterbacked all of ours. Often I would go into her bedroom , and I could see what all this was doing to her; she was very determined. She would cry sometimes and hug me and tell me to always keep going, that she would always be there for me. I graduated from High school, I then went into the military and got a diploma in Inventory management. I then came out and went to Davey Environmental Services and got a diploma there. My mom lived to see all that, before she passed. She would see me climb a tree and remove it, and get so scared that I would get hurt. Which you can man, the tree industry is no joke, its for professionals.

Your stunning reply reminded me of my mom. So I have seen first hand the rise of Black women in so many areas.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 11, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > This thread reminds me of a great song by Dead Prez and Bob Marleys son Stephen.
> ...




Now that was funny!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 11, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> There may be hate on both sides but the hate from your side is far more prevalent and widespread.



 So, what you are saying is that you are a complete anomaly.

Got it.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 11, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > There may be hate on both sides but the hate from your side is far more prevalent and widespread.
> ...




In my observation, JQ is a man with a great conscious awareness. And I like reading him, and there are few here that I would say that about.

His thoughts demands attention.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > There may be hate on both sides but the hate from your side is far more prevalent and widespread.
> ...


I'm a voice of reason...speaking un-expurgated truths. You may find that to be anomalous since  your social indoctrination diverts your path from the truth and you don't hear it often.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 11, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> In my observation, JQ is a man with a great conscious awareness. And I like reading him, and there are few here that I would say that about.
> 
> His thoughts demands attention.




So, our opinions are in diametrical opposition, then.

LOL


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > In my observation, JQ is a man with a great conscious awareness. And I like reading him, and there are few here that I would say that about.
> ...


Stop drinking the kool aid and you might agree with us.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 11, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Stop drinking the kool aid and you might agree with us.




Kids say the funniest things!


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 11, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I am glad for anyone achieving their educational goals.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 11, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


If you really mean that...I 'll give you a gold star.


----------



## Proud White American (Nov 11, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > You bring nothing but hypocritical anti-white bullshit.
> ...



And why are there anti-black statements made, smarty?

It has nothing to do with skin color, it's their actions, their lifestyles, and their so-called culture.

If the majority of blacks would straighten up their lives, get off welfare, work hard, strive for success, speak regular American English, say no to crime and drugs, and trash the rap and hip-hop shit, maybe they would be more respected.


----------



## Proud White American (Nov 11, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



You think what you want but many of us white men feel completely superior, and know for a fact that we're superior to blacks.

Know why that is?  We own businesses and employ the best people for the jobs.  We work hard and strive for success and many of us have achieved it.

We live clean lives and stay away from crime and drugs. We're happily married and have nice homes in good safe neighborhoods.

Most of all, we love America, our liberty, respect the flag, and we speak the truth and say what we think openly and freely. We don't adhere to political correctness.  Screw that bullshit.


----------



## Proud White American (Nov 11, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Obama the black clown was a weak, ineffective president. To call him a leader or ruler is a fucking joke.

He was responsible for ballooning the national debt more than any other past president.

Obamacare ended up being the worst disaster this country has faced in recent times, even worse than the 9-11 tragedy because it's outrageously costly, and has caused people to lose their insurance coverage.

We need true leaders like Donald Trump who speak the truth and have real vision to make America great again.

The American economy is prospering and the stock market is at its highest ever thanks to him.  Those of us who have investments are laughing all the way to the bank. I'll bet you don't even have anything invested in the market. Many blacks don't for whatever dumbass reason.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 11, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Drumpf is an abysmal failure as a leader and a massive embarrassment to whites world wide. The only people that support him are inbred, recessive, semi literate,  mouth breathers. Drumpf will go down as the worst prez in the history of the US (which is sad ft considering Dubya) and Obama will be the best.


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 11, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Of course I mean that. I admire anyone who wants to better themselves. I am actually proud of myself, lol. I went back and got my degree in drafting and design, I was over 50.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 11, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



So blacks rob liquor stores/shoot each other up and go to prison because of...wait for it...NAZIS! Got it!





JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Everything I read indicates they were glorified calculators, not much different from a typist committing a handwritten document to type due to the lack of a copy machine.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 11, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...




Your thinking scares me more than Trump. You know for a fact that Whites are superior to Blacks; this is a widely held thing to know about certain Whites. That you even believe this. Let me ask you, if I may;  Are Whites superior to Blacks " Physically", or emotionally; or both? Are your feet superior to ours? Is your hands better than our hands? Are your teeth better?

Or is it the way Whites think? Are your thinking abilities superior?

Or is it just " Everything is Superior? "Let us know. And help this conversation, explain to us WHY Whites are superior.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 11, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Proud White American said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Intellectually.

I don't know if blacks are physically superior or inferior to whites. The most I've seen suggests there may be a marginal difference one way or another, depending on the activity in question. I'm not particularly interested in such trifles.





> Are your feet superior to ours? Is your hands better than our hands? Are your teeth better?
> 
> Or is it the way Whites think? Are your thinking abilities superior?
> 
> Or is it just " Everything is Superior? "Let us know. And help this conversation, explain to us WHY Whites are superior.


Probably a mix of genetics and training.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 11, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...




When you say " Genetics", are you suggesting that God made Whites better than other races?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



It is disheartening to know so many flesh colored people think the majority of blacks are poor shiftless no account  fools. Nothing could be further from the truth.  Would it even register if I told you that 75% of the black population lives above the poverty level?  Can you wrap your biased  conditioned mind around the reality that blacks spend more than 1.5 trillion dollars a year in Caucasian owned shops in this nation? And I doubt you will ever come to grips with the face of poverty in America. That face is pink with rosy cheeks... About 42% of the nations impoverished look like you or your neighbors. Blacks account for 25%. And yes, since blacks
are 13% of the population there will be more poor blacks per capita. But that doesn't change the face of poverty which is Euro-pink.
The raw numbers tell the unexpugated truth that per capita statistics ignore.

And thr hip-hop culture you attribute to the"impoverished" black community simply exposes your ignorace further. For tens of decades...blacks have embedded Christanity as a cornerstone of their culture. On Sunday mornings black churches are usually filled to capacity and that's a nationwide phenomenon. Among these pious adherents to their faith, Muslims and Christians alike, you'll find people working, some going to college...others pursuing military careers. 
But you don't see these blacks, do you? You'd rather focus on 2 to 3% of their population
 that chose a criminal path. And you judge them all by that pathetic standard...  How FUCKING. DARE you.????


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


You must have been in a coma during the Obama administration. No one conscious and over 6 years old when Obama became president could possibly conclude what you just wrote....unless you were unconscious and were given kool aid to resuscitate you.
Obviouly your brain is rotted so your bias is incurable. Therefore I won't bother revisiting the great things Obama did for the average American. I'll just leave a link for those who want to evaluate Obama for themselves.
Obama Accomplishments
I will comment on the present state of the economy... Trump has little or nothing to do with it. Obama handed this pompous bahs-turd a great economy that should bear the lable "Made by Obama."


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 11, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Good for you. You might be old enough to remember when women needed Affirmative Action to do that.


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 11, 2017)

Although there is a lot of "talk" about women being the biggest benefactors of AA, I have not seen this to be so, certainly not for me. I came from a poor huge family and everything I attained was through hard work. This is why I admire others who achieve their goals.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 11, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


Of course not. Where did I say anything about God?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 11, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> So blacks rob liquor stores/shoot each other up and go to prison because of...wait for it...NAZIS! Got it!



No... my response was to the question of why so many blacks are in prison. Most are there due to the war on drugs. Nixon started it to target blacks; and, one of his top henchmen
revealed that fact. it isn't something i made up. Given the gap in your understanding of the history behind the War on Drugs your ignorance is becoming somewhat of a burden.




bgrouse said:


> Everything I read indicates they were glorified calculators, not much different from a typist committing a handwritten document to type due to the lack of a copy machine.


I get it! Nothing blacks do will ever elicit praise from you.  The human computers were mathematicians of the highest order. Rocket science really was their game and they spoke the language of science well. But three of them stood out from the rest.  Hidden Figures is their story. You ought to read the book or get the dvd. It will open your eyes.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 11, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > So blacks rob liquor stores/shoot each other up and go to prison because of...wait for it...NAZIS! Got it!
> ...


Surely you realize that, in addition to drugs, that violence (violent crime) is another cause of negroes ending up in prison and that violence is an areas where negroes disproportionate "excel," right? That's what I was talking about no matter how much you would like to ignore facts.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Everything I read indicates they were glorified calculators, not much different from a typist committing a handwritten document to type due to the lack of a copy machine.
> ...


So why don't you tell us what they did that was so great that couldn't have been done by another mathematician.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 12, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Although there is a lot of "talk" about women being the biggest benefactors of AA, I have not seen this to be so, certainly not for me. I came from a poor huge family and everything I attained was through hard work. This is why I admire others who achieve their goals.


If you are a recent graduate hard work alone might be enough. But i suspect you know  in our lifetime that has not always been the case. There was a. time in contemporary history when hard work had to be accompanied by opportunity. AA provided the opportunity until it was struck down. But still...it opened the door and Euro- American women took advantage of the new opportunities more than any other demographic in jobs and education.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 12, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Surely you realize that, in addition to drugs, that violence (violent crime) is another cause of negroes ending up in prison and that violence is an areas where negroes disproportionate "excel," right? That's what I was talking about no matter how much you would like to ignore facts.


There you go assuming things again. And you've not presented any "facts" to ignore.
Hint. google Halderman talks about Nixon's War on Drugs. After you do that get back with me.

Also peruse table 55a of the FBI UCR and tell me what you see. Nevermind I will do the work for you with this cut and paste copy


As you can see...the "white" column shows far more violence than the black column. If the numbers are correct there should be far more pink men behind bars than black men. Could it be because the system is biased and more lenient on your ilk? But most of the black prison population comes from drug related crimes...not violence. And even though pinks and blacks use drugs  at the same rate...black neighborhoods are targeted more often and so more arrests are made there .


bgrouse said:


> So why don't you tell us what they did that was so great that couldn't have been done by another mathematician.



So why don't you get off your lazy ass and do some research? Read the book or watch the dvd. Or just google hidden figures to get some kind of orientation on the subject. Im not wasting my time on giving you a free education that you won't appreciate anyway.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 12, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> You think what you want but many of us white men feel completely superior, and know for a fact that we're superior to blacks.


So you have 15 million black men in the USA.

Now what are you going to do about that superior white man ?


Proud White American said:


> Know why that is?  We own businesses and employ the best people for the jobs.  We work hard and strive for success and many of us have achieved it.


Of course whites own business.

We live in a system of white supremacy.

So you have banking companies like like Wells Fargo practicing racism which they were roping black borrowers (to whom they referred as “mud people”) into high-cost loans and even falsifying credit histories to make black applicants look like greater risks than they were ?

That's how the system works.

So white people live in a system which makes it easier for them to get loans and jobs

As for you saying "_We the best people for the jobs_"

No. You employ the best white people for the jobs.

That's why you have a study that found white with criminal records have a better chance of being called back for an interview than black without one, even when all the qualifications are the same?



Proud White American said:


> We live clean lives and stay away from crime and drugs. We're happily married and have nice homes in good safe neighborhoods.


Did Proud White American say white people live clean lives ? And stay away from drugs and crime ?

Really ? OK. then can you explain a few things to me.

Can you explain how one in seven white women smoke cigarettes while pregnant, a rate that is way higher than the rate for black women ?
Can you explain how white women were more likely than black women to drink alcohol when pregnant ?
Can you explain to me what is it with white people and suicide?
Now to be fair - Suicide touches all communities but the numbers show that whites end there own lives at a far higher rate than blacks ?

Is there something about whites that can explain there to cope with life’s pressures ?

Can you explain what’s the deal with white people and drug overdoses ?

White men are more likely as black men to die from an opioid overdose and white women were more likely to die from such an overdose as black women ?

Black men are taking it easier on the heavy sh*t, while white men are swallowing Hydrocodone like Tic-Tacs.

What’s up with _that _?

And what about binge-drinking ?

White folks were still far more likely than blacks to have binged in the past month, and far more likely to binge drink regularly.

Among younger whites the problem is even worse.

Nearly half of full-time white college students were binge drinking and white college students are far more likely than blacks to binge drink on a regular basis.

White youth are more likely to then get behind the wheel of a car and attempt to drive. Whites are more likely than blacks to drive under the influence of drugs or alcohol and remember drunk drive deaths contributes to roughly 10,000 fatalities annually.

Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to smoke cancer-causing cigarettes ?
Can you explain how white youth are more likely to use heavier drugs than black youth that is.according to data ?
Can you explain how white students more likely as black students to smoke weed ? or use other drugs like Ecstasy ?
Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to text while driving ?
Can you explain how whites are more likely to vomit or take laxatives so as to lose weight ?
Can you explain how whites are less likely to have used a condom ?
Can you explain how whites are so disrespectful to their parents? Look at the evidence
Whites are more likely than blacks to have fought with their parents.

Why no lectures towards smart-mouthed white teens ?

Can you explain why white college students are far more likely to hookup with multiple sexual partners than black students ?
Can you explain white high school students are _more_ likely than black students to carry weapons ?
And young white men more likely than members of any other group to do so ?

But I guess this is not surprising considering look at the mass killings.

But as you say "_We live clean lives and stay away from crime and drugs_."


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 12, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Proud White American said:
> 
> 
> > You think what you want but many of us white men feel completely superior, and know for a fact that we're superior to blacks.
> ...



Well, if both sides don't like each other.

Then obviously creating a Black homeland of Mississippi would by ideal.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 12, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Proud White American said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Trump may not even be legit, but could be some kind of phony.

I mean it's hard to believe a man who's smart enough to amass so much wealth, would have such trouble knowing when he should be shutting his mouth.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 12, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Proud White American said:
> 
> 
> > You think what you want but many of us white men feel completely superior, and know for a fact that we're superior to blacks.
> ...



Well, it's true that Northern Europeans do drink, and party a lot.

Northern Europeans are much more fun, and sociable people, than those uptight Southern Europeans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 12, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



A lot of these cases today, of refusing rent to Blacks, or housing segregation are by Jews.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 12, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



How smart are Jews, really?
For starters most Jews on this site don't come off as smarter than White Americans.

Jews support a lot of stupid things that harm them, like how much they support the Democrat policies like gun control that Hitler used against Jews, or tax raises for the rich, or  how Democrats haven't been as pro-Israel.
Let's not even talk about how Democrats are softer on the more anti-Jewish Muslims, than the Republicans.

On closer inspection, I'd say that despite Jews being more ambitious than Whites, they seem to be more stupid than Whites.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 12, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > So blacks rob liquor stores/shoot each other up and go to prison because of...wait for it...NAZIS! Got it!
> ...





Goodness, Q said his ignorance is becoming a burden. Man whew! I could unpack just that and write a book on human behavior. Hey  some people here are getting professional help for free. Lets unpack this statement;, Nothing Blacks will do will ever elicit praise from you~-; Stunning but true none the less.  Some people on this board will just be prejudiced no matter what! They can never see Blacks doing anything worthwhile.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 12, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Says who?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 12, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


American Jews and Asians vote almost exclusively Democrat. There is  good reason for that. They know that ensconced within the Republican party are the most virulent Jew hating xenophobes  in America. The KKK, the American Nazi Party, and the White Aryan Resistance ((W.A.R.) are among many such RW extremist groups that call the GOP home.

But the Jews are renown for their "smartness." As a collective, Jews are said to consistently outperform any other group in terms of demonstrable IQ...and genius.
Their enterprising initiatives and mental skills brought the Jews prosperity in pre NAZI Europe. And they rose to prominence in all facets of the socio economic milieu every where they went. Banking and business expansion was often controlled by Jews;
Euro-Christians resented that. But it wasn't until German populism arose, bringing Hitler with it, that antiSemitic fervor exploded.
Success. and Jewish prosperity gained through their collective superior intellect was the catalyst that drove Christians to murder them in a bid for genocide..


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 12, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Surely you realize that, in addition to drugs, that violence (violent crime) is another cause of negroes ending up in prison and that violence is an areas where negroes disproportionate "excel," right? That's what I was talking about no matter how much you would like to ignore facts.
> ...


That's not a rate, that's a number, idiot. Here's a rate:


populationcrimesratewhite234,644,0391,154,4880.49%black40,893,369395,800*0.97%*
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


> As you can see...the "white" column shows far more violence than the black column. If the numbers are correct there should be far more pink men behind bars than black men. Could it be because the system is biased and more lenient on your ilk? But most of the black prison population comes from drug related crimes...not violence. And even though pinks and blacks use drugs  at the same rate...black neighborhoods are targeted more often and so more arrests are made there .
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> ...


Bwahahahaha! Even you can't figure out what they did! So much for your magical smart negro...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 12, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



That's not really true, the Republicans are more pro-Jewish / Zionists on the whole I've found.
Even if some of the far-Right are anti-Jewish, and vote more Republican, they are far rarer than Neo-Cons who support Israel, Jews etc.

The Ashkenazi Jews have a very high verbal IQ, but a low spatial ability IQ.

I think this is because Jews are very Obsessive about grammar, and otherwise lack ability for logic, or greater abstract thought.

I think Jews are very Obsessive in general, they are Obsessive about getting ahead, and getting money, and more control.

That makes them ambitious, but not necessarily more logical.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 12, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Says the reporting.

Two new private Broadway Triangle developments unfairly filled with Hasidic families, critics charge

Brooklyn landlord hit with housing discrimination lawsuit

‘I Put in White Tenants’: The Grim, Racist (and Likely Illegal) Methods of One Brooklyn Landlord

Did Landlord Discriminate Against Non-Jewish Tenant In ‘Jewish’ West Side Building?

Brooklyn Jewish landlords arrested for harassing tenants

http://thobsonwilliamslaw.com/blog/discrimination-tenants-brooklyn/


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 12, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



You may be too stupid to understand this but raw numbers can be used to show real facts.  Your chart shows that  pink people commit almost three times the crime blacks do in real numbers.  So that means there should be 3 times as many "flesh colored" inmates as there are Black inmates but its just the opposite. I am not disagreeing with the per capita figures, dummy. I'm trying to show your dumbass  how biased your damn justice system is against blacks. 

Look...another thing ...you sound like a dumb uneducated punk. You don't get out much do you? Almost everyone on this board knows the story of Hidden Figures but YOU!


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 12, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


We know why those numbers are the way they are. There are many more whites in the US so of course they will commit more crimes in total, but per person, blacks are *overrepresented*.





> Your chart shows that  pink people commit almost three times the crime blacks do in real numbers.  So that means there should be 3 times as many "flesh colored" inmates as there are Black inmates but its just the opposite. I am not disagreeing with the per capita figures, dummy. I'm trying to show your dumbass  how biased your damn justice system is against blacks.


Your stats alone don't prove that at all. Each crime has certain circumstances associated with it. In other words, not all robberies will result in the same punishment.





> Look...another thing ...you sound like a dumb uneducated punk. You don't get out much do you? Almost everyone on this board knows the story of Hidden Figures but YOU!


Then it shouldn't be very hard for you to substantiate your claims. Instead, you're arousing doubt by avoiding the issue.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 12, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I'm not going to get too deep into the intelligence of Jews because Im not sure IQ tests prove how intelligent a person or group is. A person with a photographic memory might appear to be smarter but can they apply what they  have earned to solve complex  problems?

Further, Jews are made up of all races...  But the Ashkenazi Jews are alleged to be the bright ones. That revelation is suspicious enough to raise a red flag that even among Jews,  the Eurocentric world correlates  light skin with higher IQ. I don't accept that paradigm without input from darker scientists.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 12, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> We know why those numbers are the way they are. There are many more whites in the US so of course they will commit more crimes in total, but per person, blacks are *overrepresented*.



I said that already. And I knew you weren't smart enough to understand that  Euro-peon prison populations  are underrepresented in proportion to the crimes they commit. There ought to be 3 times as many pink folks as blacks in prison according to  the raw numbers.



bgrouse said:


> Your stats alone don't prove that at all. Each crime has certain circumstances associated with it. In other words, not all robberies will result in the same punishment.


 Well, heh heh heh... you got me there. Apparently all robberies or any other crime will result in the same punishment but it seems Blacks get the max for damn near any crime they commit. I guess its just another way of purging the voter rolls with harsher sentences for  the Negroes...RIGHT?  But robberies don't account for the bulk of Black incarceration. Drug related offenses do.
So while Blacks and Caucasians use drugs at the same rates, blacks are busted, tried and sentenced while your pink friends are sent to rehab!




bgrouse said:


> Then it shouldn't be very hard for you to substantiate your claims. Instead, you're arousing doubt by avoiding the issue.



I did substantiate my claims but what good did it  do?...Your'e wearing blinders.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 12, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Hmmm A closer look shows your links are misleading. Some don't involve at all..others involve other non Jewish players in discriminating against Blacks and Hispanics to benefit some Jews.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 12, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



It's basically one Jew after, another.
Did you check out the names of the ones where it doesn't say Jewish point blank?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 12, 2017)

Well even if the several  links you posted
are cases of


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


So some Jews discriminate but does that excuse all the discrimination that pink people do? And just what are you trying to do with those links, convince me that all Jews discriminate against Blacks and Hispanics?
Ironically, the link about Hasidic Jews suggests your people were also discriminated sgainst. They only wanted Hasidic Jews 
to live in that community. But here's the kicker...if a black person converted to Hasidic beliefs I'm not convinced that person would have been discriminated against by Jews with lighter skin.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 12, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > We know why those numbers are the way they are. There are many more whites in the US so of course they will commit more crimes in total, but per person, blacks are *overrepresented*.
> ...


No they don't, moron, especially where it comes to prison time. How much time a person serves can depend on prior record, parole violations, etc... 





> but it seems Blacks get the max for damn near any crime they commit. I guess its just another way of purging the voter rolls with harsher sentences for  the Negroes...RIGHT?  But robberies don't account for the bulk of Black incarceration. Drug related offenses do.
> So while Blacks and Caucasians use drugs at the same rates, blacks are busted, tried and sentenced while your pink friends are sent to rehab!


Once again, this depends on the circumstances. A white and a black can use the same drugs, but if the white uses them at home while the negro drives under the influence and crashes his car into oncoming traffic, which one do you think is more likely to get caught and go to prison?

And it wouldn't have anything to do with a racist judge.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Then it shouldn't be very hard for you to substantiate your claims. Instead, you're arousing doubt by avoiding the issue.
> ...


Where did you do that?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 13, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> No they don't, moron, especially where it comes to prison time. How much time a person serves can depend on prior record, parole violations, etc...


I accidently left the word "not" out of my response. But when i said "you got me there" the average person would have surmised i was agreeing with some of your narrative... But you aren't bright enough to catch things like that. What I do take umbrage with on the issue is your speculative nonesense. You are attempting to dismiss the disparity in the black/pink mutant incarceration ratio as something benign. It isn't.  You haven't been  an apologists for thousands of blacks who 




bgrouse said:


> Once again, this depends on the circumstances. A white and a black can use the same drugs, but if the white uses them at home while the negro drives under the influence and crashes his car into oncoming traffic, which one do you think is more likely to get caught and go to prison?
> 
> And it wouldn't have anything to do with a racist judge.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 13, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > No they don't, moron, especially where it comes to prison time. How much time a person serves can depend on prior record, parole violations, etc...
> ...


Are you black? Just wondering. Blacks generally avoid personal responsibility, like you did there when you fucked up your sentence and blamed me for it.





> What I do take umbrage with on the issue is your speculative nonesense. You are attempting to dismiss the disparity in the black/pink mutant incarceration ratio as something benign. It isn't.  You haven't been  an apologists for thousands of blacks who
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at the stats. I looked at negro-run organizations. I looked at negro-run countries. I've spoken to negroes. I haven't seen anything that looks out of place, except pro-black movies in the fiction section.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 13, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...




How about cleaning your glasses first.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 13, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I don't wear glasses. Besides, even a nearly blind man can see negro failure and inferiority with the naked eye.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 13, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Are you pink?  Just wondering. Pink folks have a habit of lying and creating pseudo social concepts to feel good about themselves...such as saying they are white.
Obviously you had no answer.

But your lying and deflections are the real markers exposing your true pink color.That's consistent with the sordid history of your ilk in dealing with people of color.

 Rather than responding intelligently to Nixon's legacy, the War on Drugs , and how it has been largely focused on black communities, you go off on a racist tirade.
I'll stay on point and again seek to elicit some spark of intelligent discourse in regards to why there are more Blacks in prison when
Cawks commit more crime. Hint: They use drugs at the same rates.  Add to that the fact that y'all  Euro-peons are arrested nearly 3 times more than Blacks are in Metro Areas but are unrepresented in the prison population. And one more thing...
In formulating an answer don't try and rehash that apologist bs in a desperate attempt to justify the racial disparity in sentencing and incarceration. I know a google search on the issue will produce hundreds of conflicting results but stay focused on the DOJ raw numbers and seek correlations in your search that support the data therein.  The following link is the best I found that uncovers 40  reasons more Blacks are incarcerated than Pinks and Mexicans. Although Aryan wannabes commit the bulk of crime in the USA.
40 Reasons Our Jails and Prisons Are Full of Black and Poor People


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 13, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I've been pink before, sure.





> Pink folks have a habit of lying and creating pseudo social concepts to feel good about themselves...such as saying they are white.
> Obviously you had no answer.


No answer to what?





> But your lying and deflections are the real markers exposing your true pink color.That's consistent with the sordid history of your ilk in dealing with people of color.


What lies?





> Rather than responding intelligently to Nixon's legacy, the War on Drugs , and how it has been largely focused on black communities, you go off on a racist tirade.


I don't even know what you mean by "largely focused on black communities." So how would I respond?





> I'll stay on point and again seek to elicit some spark of intelligent discourse in regards to why there are more Blacks in prison when
> Cawks commit more crime. Hint: They use drugs at the same rates.


I already told you why, you stupid fuck. I provided possibilities, one of which you acknowledged.





> Add to that the fact that y'all  Euro-peons are arrested nearly 3 times more than Blacks are in Metro Areas but are unrepresented in the prison population. And one more thing...


Gee, maybe it's because not every arrest leads to prison time, but we have already discussed this. Your retarded negro brain is unable to keep up.





> In formulating an answer don't try and rehash that apologist bs in a desperate attempt to justify the racial disparity in sentencing and incarceration. I know a google search on the issue will produce hundreds of conflicting results but stay focused on the DOJ raw numbers and seek correlations in your search that support the data therein.  The following link is the best I found that uncovers 40  reasons more Blacks are incarcerated than Pinks and Mexicans. Although Aryan wannabes commit the bulk of crime in the USA.
> 40 Reasons Our Jails and Prisons Are Full of Black and Poor People


You're even dumber than the average negro. We already talked about this. And you accepted it.



> How much time a person serves can depend on prior record, parole violations, etc...





> i was agreeing with some of your narrative



Remember?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 13, 2017)

Are you pink?  Just wondering.



			
				you said:
			
		

> I've been pink before, sure.


MF you're still pink. Stop living the white lie and admit you're pink.

Pink folks have a habit of lying and creating pseudo social concepts to feel good about themselves...such as saying they are white.

Obviously you had no valid counter to my statement that Euro-peons and blacks use drugs at the same rates and that  y'all commit the most crime but are underrepresented in prisons and jails. I stand by the premise the the War on Drugs was implemented specifically to target blacks and hippies. But blacks were apparently the favorite targets.


			
				you said:
			
		

> No answer to what?


You have no viable answer to a damn thing. Your spurious BS is just idle chatter.
But your lying and deflections are the real markers exposing your true pink color.That's consistent with the sordid history of your ilk in dealing with people of color.



			
				you said:
			
		

> What lies?


 The biggest lie is putting forth the notion that you are white. No one is white. That term is just a social construct orchestrated as part of a strategy
to enable racial hegemony. The words in my sig shows that LBJ was right in his assessment. Pinko Nazis like you exemplify those words and your entire racial description is a lie.

Further:

 Rather than responding intelligently to Nixon's legacy, the War on Drugs , and how it has been largely focused on black communities, you go off on a racist tirade.



			
				you said:
			
		

> I don't even know what you mean by "largely focused on black communities." So how would I respond?


 an intelligent person would ask for clarification if they didn't understand something in the course of a cyber communique. But, frankly, I don't see how you can misunderstand
the statement i made pertaining to  the War on Drugs. It was enabled to disrupt the black community as a political force.  But the key to that strategy was to get the drugs into the black communities. Nixon's henchman on public policy, Erlichman, spilled the beans. He sang like a bird and told us how that strategy was concieved and implemented. That reality runs counter to your spurious claim that the disparity in the racial makeup of the prison population is due to some bigotted hunch of yours. From the horse's mouth:

"The Nixon campaign in 1968, and the Nixon White House after that, had two enemies: the antiwar left and black people. You understand what I’m saying,” Ehrlichman continued.

“We knew we couldn’t make it illegal to be either against the war or black, but by getting the public to associate the hippies with marijuana and blacks with heroin, and then criminalizing both heavily, we could disrupt those communities. We could arrest their leaders, raid their homes, break up their meetings, and vilify them night after night on the evening news. Did we know we were lying about the drugs? Of course we did.”

John Erlichman



I'll stay on point and again seek to elicit some spark of intelligent discourse in regards to why there are more Blacks in prison now that I've given your dumbass data you should have known.



			
				you said:
			
		

> already told you why, you stupid fuck. I provided possibilities, one of which you acknowledged.


WTF? The only thing I agreed with you on was that not all arrests or judicial proceedings are the same but the agreeing stopped there.
Allow me to clarify that. The differences in how each arrest is handled or processed is race based and inextricably connected to
Nixons war on Drugs. Nixon started it but every president since then, except Obama, has kept the pressure on black communities.

Add to that the fact that y'all  Euro-peons are arrested nearly 3 times more than Blacks are in Metro Areas but are underrepresented in the prison population.



			
				you said:
			
		

> Gee, maybe it's because not every arrest leads to prison time, but we have already discussed this. Your retarded negro brain is unable to keep up.



In formulating an answer don't try and rehash that apologist bs in a desperate attempt to justify the racial disparity in sentencing and incarceration. I know a google search on the issue will produce hundreds of conflicting results but stay focused on the DOJ raw numbers and seek correlations in your search that support the data therein.  The following link is the best I found that uncovers 40  reasons more Blacks are incarcerated than Pinks and Mexicans. Although Aryan wannabes commit the bulk of crime in the USA.
40 Reasons Our Jails and Prisons Are Full of Black and Poor People


			
				you said:
			
		

> You're even dumber than the average negro. We already talked about this. And you accepted it.


Stop lying... I just explained that I agreed on .
the fact that not all criminal cases are processed or handled the same. That is consistent with my premise that Black cases are handled more severely than those of pink faced SOBS like you for the same offense. That is what i meant .





> How much time a person serves can depend on prior record, parole violations, etc...


 I was agreeing with some of your narrative
but it wasn't that part.



			
				You  said:
			
		

> Remember?


Yep but not in the context you have created.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 13, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Are you pink?  Just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously the negro problem of robbing/raping/murdering doesn't measure up to our "pink/white" problem!





> Obviously you had no valid counter to my statement that Euro-peons and blacks use drugs at the same rates and that  y'all commit the most crime but are underrepresented in prisons and jails.


Obviously I answered this already and your degenerate negro/negro-loving ass admitted to it. But it's OK if you need to lie to yourself to make yourself feel better.





> I stand by the premise the the War on Drugs was implemented specifically to target blacks and hippies. But blacks were apparently the favorite targets.


I'm glad you're standing by your presently irrelevant statement.





> you said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhuh...





> Further:
> 
> Rather than responding intelligently to Nixon's legacy, the War on Drugs , and how it has been largely focused on black communities, you go off on a racist tirade.


So it's the cops' fault negroes are driving around high and getting caught?





> you said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So...how did they make blacks drive around high on illegal drugs with said illegals drugs with them?





> I'll stay on point and again seek to elicit some spark of intelligent discourse in regards to why there are more Blacks in prison now that I've given your dumbass data you should have known.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's your unproven premise. It doesn't change the fact that sentences are based on numerous things. For example, say you have a country with 100 whites and 100 blacks. Drug possession for the first offense carries a fine and for the second offense carries prison time. Let's say all 100 whites committed possession once and then stopped. They all got fined, none went to prison. Only one of the 100 blacks committed the offense, but committed it twice. He went to prison.

The stats would read: 100% of whites used drugs vs 1% of blacks, but the prison population is 100% black.

Just an example with simple numbers intended to make you see how your stats could be the way they are without racism. Given how negroes are allergic to personal responsibility and fail to learn from their errors (can't learn if you don't accept it's your fault), I'm not surprised negroes are overrepresented in prison.





> Add to that the fact that y'all  Euro-peons are arrested nearly 3 times more than Blacks are in Metro Areas but are underrepresented in the prison population.


You don't have to repeat yourself, idiot.





> you said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it appears to be your assumption that they are handled differently due to racism vs the numerous other potential reasons, as I already told you but you keep ignoring.





> > How much time a person serves can depend on prior record, parole violations, etc...
> 
> 
> I was agreeing with some of your narrative
> ...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 14, 2017)

This statement from a former Nixon insider ought to be enough to convince  anyone except a stupid  racist prick like you.

*"The Nixon campaign in 1968, and the Nixon White House after that, had two enemies: the antiwar left and black people. You understand what I’m saying,” Ehrlichman continued.

“We knew we couldn’t make it illegal to be either against the war or black, but by getting the public to associate the hippies with marijuana and blacks with heroin, and then criminalizing both heavily, we could disrupt those communities. We could arrest their leaders, raid their homes, break up their meetings, and vilify them night after night on the evening news. Did we know we were lying about the drugs? Of course we did.”

John Erlichman*



			
				bgrouse said:
			
		

> So...how did they make blacks drive around high on illegal drugs with said illegals drugs with them?



Read the fuggin' statement ya dumb sumbyatch! The key word is "associate." Blacks didn't have to actually be using drugs but the government created a nexus by  vilifying their communities night after night on the evening news as drug infested ghettoes.   The phrase,* "Raiding their homes,*" stood out for me in that statement but your bigoted glazed eyes missed it. And the last two sentences says it all... *Erlichman admitted they lied about the drugs...*  Well if thats the case,  many of those arrests for drugs must have been contrived in some way. Planting drugs on people had to be a part of that strategy just as Mark Furhman  planted blood on OJ's socks. But most black activists of the day couldn't afford Johny Cochran or Melvin Belli.  But the real deal came  during sentencing where Blacks are likely to be incarcerated at 5 times the rate  Euro-Peons are.
Drug arrests skyrocketed after Nixon's War on Drugs was implemented. Most of those arrested were African Americans; however, contrary to your stupid assessment, Blacks weren't doing anything differently than they had before  W.O.D. task forces targeted their neighborhoods. And without lawyers to marshal a good defense, Blacks were at the mercy of lying, corrupt, racist, badge and gun toting fucks who think and look like YOU.

YOUR WAFFLING CONTINUES:

The only thing I agreed with you on was that not all arrests or judicial proceedings are the same but the agreeing stopped there.
Allow me to clarify that. The differences in how each arrest is handled or processed is race based and inextricably connected to
Nixons war on Drugs. Nixon started it but every president since then, except Obama, has kept the pressure on black communities.


			
				bgrouse said:
			
		

> ]That's your unproven premise. It doesn't change the fact that sentences are based on numerous things. For example, say you have a country with 100 whites and 100 blacks. Drug possession for the first offense carries a fine and for the second offense carries prison time. Let's say all 100 whites committed possession once and then stopped. They all got fined, none went to prison. Only one of the 100 blacks committed the offense, but committed it twice. He went to prison.
> 
> The stats would read: 100% of whites used drugs vs 1% of blacks, but the prison population is 100% black.
> 
> Just an example with simple numbers intended to make you see how your stats could be the way they are without racism. Given how negroes are allergic to personal responsibility and fail to learn from their errors (can't learn if you don't accept it's your fault), I'm not surprised negroes are overrepresented in prison.



 In the face of Erlichman's confession you still can't bring yourself to accept what he said. He completely destroyed your myth. Like a beheaded snake you are still trying to wriggle away from the blade of truth, to no avail.



			
				bgrouse said:
			
		

> ]And it appears to be your assumption that they are handled differently due to racism vs the numerous other potential reasons, as I already told you but you keep ignoring.



Erlichman has given us all good reason to ignore your bullshit assumptions.. And reports from the sentencing project supports his insider confession.


To drive the last nail in the coffin of a fool (YOU) here is proof positive  of the racial disparity in drug enforcement.

“How these policies evolve in the first place, and the connection with race, seems very stark,” said Marc Mauer, executive director of the Sentencing Project, which examines racial issues in the criminal justice system.

Still, he and other experts said, a broad consensus seems to be emerging: The drug problem will not be solved by arrests alone, but rather by treatment.

****Parents like the Griffins say that while they recognize the racial shift in heroin use, politicians and law enforcement are responding in this new way because “they realized what they were doing wasn’t working.”*

“They’re paying more attention because people are screaming about it,” Mr. Griffin said. “I work with 100 people every day — parents, people in recovery, addicts — who are invading the statehouse, doing everything we can to make as much noise as we can to try to save these kids.”

***Yeah,,but that's a matter of perspective... When Blacks were "alleged" to be using heroin or crack it was working like a charm to fulfill a nefarious agenda to keep  incarceration rates high.*


So, you are now dismissed idiot.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 14, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Surely you realize that, in addition to drugs, that violence (violent crime) is another cause of negroes ending up in prison and that violence is an areas where negroes disproportionate "excel," right? That's what I was talking about no matter how much you would like to ignore facts.




Can you explain how way more white women smoke cigarettes while pregnant, a rate that is way higher than the rate for black women ?
Can you explain how white women were more likely than black women to drink alcohol when pregnant ?
Can you explain how whites were more likely than blacks to have binged in the past month ? Among younger whites the problem is even worse.
Can you explain how whites are more likely to then get behind the wheel of a car and attempt to drive ?
Can you explain how Whites are more likely than blacks to drive under the influence of drugs or alcohol ?
Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to smoke cancer-causing cigarettes ?
Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to text while driving ?
Can you explain how whites are more likely to vomit or take laxatives so as to lose weight ?
Can you explain how whites are less likely to have used a condom ?
Can you explain how whites are so disrespectful to their parents? Look at the evidence
Can you explain why white college students are far more likely to hookup with multiple sexual partners than black students ?
Can you explain how white high school students are _more_ likely than black students to carry weapons ? And young white men more likely than members of any other group to do so ?
Can you explain to me how that whites end there own lives at a far higher rate than blacks

Is there something about whites that can explain there to cope with life’s pressures


bgrouse said:


> Once again, this depends on the circumstances. A white and a black can use the same drugs, but if the white uses them at home while the negro drives under the influence and crashes his car into oncoming traffic, which one do you think is more likely to get caught and go to prison?
> 
> And it wouldn't have anything to do with a racist judge


Actually you're wrong.


White people are more likely to use heavier drugs than black people that is.according to data
White men are more likely as black men to die from an opioid overdose (Heroin) and white women were more likely to die from such an overdose as black women.


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 14, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Surely you realize that, in addition to drugs, that violence (violent crime) is another cause of negroes ending up in prison and that violence is an areas where negroes disproportionate "excel," right? That's what I was talking about no matter how much you would like to ignore facts.
> ...



Can YOU explain why---after six decades of government assistance----countless disparate-impact rulings...section-eight housing...Affirmative-Action quotas...food-stamps...child-care...welfare-supplements...Liberal Media excuse-peddling, why the vast majority of Blacks are locked into dismal patterns of record drug abuse...absentee Fathers...runaway percentages of incarceration...recreational killing in cities across the nation...statistical domination of violent crime...academic failure...majority anti-assimilation and good old fashioned stupidity???


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 14, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Maybe you can answer my questions

Can you explain how way more white women smoke cigarettes while pregnant, a rate that is way higher than the rate for black women ?
Can you explain how white women were more likely than black women to drink alcohol when pregnant ?
Can you explain how whites were more likely than blacks to have binged in the past month ? Among younger whites the problem is even worse.
Can you explain how whites are more likely to then get behind the wheel of a car and attempt to drive ?
Can you explain how Whites are more likely than blacks to drive under the influence of drugs or alcohol ?
Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to smoke cancer-causing cigarettes ?
Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to text while driving ?
Can you explain how whites are more likely to vomit or take laxatives so as to lose weight ?
Can you explain how whites are less likely to have used a condom ?
Can you explain how whites are so disrespectful to their parents? Look at the evidence
Can you explain why white college students are far more likely to hookup with multiple sexual partners than black students 
Can you explain how white high school students are _more_ likely than black students to carry weapons ? And young white men more likely than members of any other group to do so ?
Can you explain to me how that whites end there own lives at a far higher rate than blacks
White people are more likely to use heavier drugs than black people that is.according to data
White men are more likely as black men to die from an opioid overdose (Heroin) and white women were more likely to die from such an overdose as black women


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 14, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...





Your questions are statistically inaccurate and demonstrably racist...now answer my pressing question Mr Race-baiter


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 14, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


Allow me to intervene while my friend gets some rest.there are so many. Euro-bigots on this board you overwhelm us with your bs sometimes .

That aside...your are wrong in assuming the majority of blacks are infected with all the social maladies you listed . Why don't you know that 3/4th of the black populace lives ABOVE the poverty level and that most are hardworking God fearing Christians, Muslims or Jews? Now that you know the truth you ought to go back and review the data that made you come to your erroneous conclusions.


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 14, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...





Oh but I've already 'reviewed the data' amigo, and trust me it doesn't bode well for Blacks...beyond a 10 percentile of upwardly mobile college-educated Blacks the vast majority lie in an economic and academic stasis, and a significant Black sub-culture--Black males 15 to 35--- devote themselves to killing each other in every major city in this nation...you essentially amount to your own worst enemy...


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 14, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


i asked first


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 14, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...




When you can manage to post valid stats and prove them I will eagerly answer...


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 14, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Ppl like Ventura77  can not argue from a defensive position. That's y when u point all the stuff white people do, none of them, not a single one of them, comes back to defend there race.

People like Ventura77 treats online racial debates with black people, like the lakers treat the game when they are six points down n only thirty seconds left on the clock, all out attack. 

I know exactly how he thinks, 'I must win !!!' Thats were the name calling n ad Homs come in. But at some level, he knows he didnt win, so he comes bk, sometimes a baby has to cry.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 14, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


Picked the wrong brother to argue with.......eh ?

Youre talking points sound good on stormfront. They sound good around family n friends, they sound good when no one is there to check them n give a counter argument.


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 14, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...





ROTFLMAO!!!!!!  If that's the best you do I genuinely feel sorry for you..."Stormfront?" Really?  Tell ya what low-brow, try the Department of Justice website...the FBI website, and any other resource that deals with the wildly disproportionate stats for Black violent crime...


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 14, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


so your saying that black people have Been more violent than whites throughout history ?


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 14, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> This statement from a former Nixon insider ought to be enough to convince  anyone except a stupid  racist prick like you.
> 
> *"The Nixon campaign in 1968, and the Nixon White House after that, had two enemies: the antiwar left and black people. You understand what I’m saying,” Ehrlichman continued.
> 
> ...


What does NIXON have to do with TODAY's negro criminals?





> YOUR WAFFLING CONTINUES:
> 
> The only thing I agreed with you on was that not all arrests or judicial proceedings are the same but the agreeing stopped there.
> Allow me to clarify that. The differences in how each arrest is handled or processed is race based and inextricably connected to
> ...


Nixon is long gone, you idiot. Typical negro, blaming the 1960/70's for negro actions *today*.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 14, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Surely you realize that, in addition to drugs, that violence (violent crime) is another cause of negroes ending up in prison and that violence is an areas where negroes disproportionate "excel," right? That's what I was talking about no matter how much you would like to ignore facts.
> ...


"Way" higher? It's about 1% more. Doesn't seem very significant to me.

White.............................. 11.1 10.8
Black or African American ............... 9.9 9.7





> Can you explain how white women were more likely than black women to drink alcohol when pregnant ?
> Can you explain how whites were more likely than blacks to have binged in the past month ? Among younger whites the problem is even worse.


Don't know, nor do I care. It's a person's own choice to drink/smoke. Doesn't hurt me. What's funny is that despite the "way higher" drinking/smoking while pregnant statistics, white babies still grow up to be less criminal than nigglets. It's almost like crime and stupidity is in the negro DNA.





> Can you explain how whites are more likely to then get behind the wheel of a car and attempt to drive ?
> Can you explain how Whites are more likely than blacks to drive under the influence of drugs or alcohol ?
> Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to smoke cancer-causing cigarettes ?
> Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to text while driving ?
> ...


Is that a sentence or a question? What are you asking? If there is something that makes whites need more to cope with life's pressures? Could be because whites run the country (and the world) while the negroes don't have anything to worry about and just leech off of whitey.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, this depends on the circumstances. A white and a black can use the same drugs, but if the white uses them at home while the negro drives under the influence and crashes his car into oncoming traffic, which one do you think is more likely to get caught and go to prison?
> ...


If the white man is dead, he can't go to prison. Looks like you partially answered your own question, idiot. Guess what, it's still not racism.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 14, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > This statement from a former Nixon insider ought to be enough to convince  anyone except a stupid  racist prick like you.
> ...


Why do companies ask for your resume ? And why when you go to a doctor with a serious problem, do they want to know your medical history ?


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 14, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


I have a theory: blacks don't drink/smoke/text/get pregnant as much because they're too busy being in prison from crime they committed in their late teens. Can't get behind the wheel drunk (or otherwise) if you're in jail!


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 14, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


It shows that particular person's experience and ability to craft a document. Today's young negro criminals were not alive under Nixon.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 14, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Dude. Think carefully. Not emotionally. Do you really want to have a debate with me about who has been the most violent people in history ?

I would commit intellectual murder on you. Whites have been easily, not even close the most violent people ever to walk the earth.

Backdown. Idiot.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 14, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Who cares? I care about NOW, not 100/1000 years ago.

I am WHITE. I make decisions TODAY and TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FOR MY OWN ACTIONS.

You are a NEGRO who wants to look back many years at people who are dead because you don't want to take responsibility for your actions today.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 14, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Yeah. Just as I thought. Sit down


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 14, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Keep dwelling on the long gone past, dumb ******. I'll live in the present. Here, I have an idea: modern negro crime is the fault of ancient Egypt!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 14, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Why do the French fall half way between an Estonian, and a Moroccan according to genetic PCA plots like this?


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 14, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...




Remember Paul, although the Whites are easily everything you have noticed, they are completely blind to those things. Its like they are unconscious to them. Notice; Fear of a Black Europe: Racism Rises on the Old Continent

Is Europe dangerous, or are Blacks dangerous? Are Blacks in France dangerous, or is France itself dangerous? What is the hidden element? Are terrorist even colorful?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 14, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


What data did you review? The shit being churned by the RW Heritage Foundation is little more than kool aid for the pink sheep with straight hair. Looks like you took WAAAAY more than a sip.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 14, 2017)

If you take away the color of a group of Black men, what would change what their fighting for? Am I still a man of character if you change my color? Would my strength decrease if my color passes away?


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 14, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


No whites today are responsible for anyone's behavior in the past. Everyone should focus on the issues TODAY.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 14, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


We whites know our weaknesses and deal with them effectively every day. It's the negro that's in the shithole wherever it "governs."


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 14, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Can you tell all that just because he's not referencing a long dead white guy as the cause of his personal behavior problems?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 14, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


My personal problems are few...none of which are any more relevant here than yours.  But if you are referring to  Nixon's legacy, the War On Drugs, as being a factor in the present high incarceration rate of blacks compared to every other demographic you're spot on. Even after Nixon resigned from the presidency the DEA created during his admistration has continued to operate as designed.  I've posted links with experts citing the W.O.D.as the catalyst behind the racial  disparity in our prison populations but you obviously have a problem with reading comprehension. Every assumption your bitching raises has been debunked in those links. If you're too lazy or too stupid to take the time to look...I'm not going to do it for you. But hear this. The experts suggest that the War on Drugs didn't end with Nixons resignation or with his death.
In fact 10 years after it's inception Reagan expanded it..and like a Timex it just keeps on ticking.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 15, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Have you noticed the stigma that exist in some White people, they have a mental picture of what a real super hero looks like. We were raised up as children always watching the media's idea of a super hero, and it was always the White man. Tarzan, superman, batman; all white men. When the picture needed a savior, it was always the White man who was the strong smart super person. He was the hero, he always got the woman and saved the day. Even in religious pictures, Jesus was always White, and all the biblical characters were White, never any Black representation in the bible.
> 
> This encourages the stigma of the Great White Hope, and belittles all other races; this enters the consciousness of White people and effects them in varying ways of means, ways that go deep into their very being and takes residence in their inner minds. Sometimes they are aware its there, often not. So they look for White Men and Women to be our great leaders; look at how they opposed President Obama and are trying to wipe his name out of American history.  Strike his name from the stone.
> 
> ...


If Blacks were the dominant people in the nation where motion pictures originated, and if it were Blacks who invented that technology and created the movie industry, what race would the super-heroes in their cinema-fantasies have represented?


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 15, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Here, I'll make it really simple for you: your recent refusal to accept personal responsibility rests on the idea that "many of those arrests for drugs must have been contrived in some way" which appears to be based on something Nixon's associate said. Even if true, it's decades old and hardly relevant to what is being done today. Yes, I know drugs are still illegal today even though Nixon is dead, but it doesn't mean some dead guy's statement from decades ago proves negroes are being raided and carted away to prison for no reason (no drugs or other offenses).

Yes, I read your shitty article. Here's what I gathered from it:



> Police traffic stops also racially target people in cars.  Black drivers are 31 percent more likely to be pulled over than white drivers and Hispanic drivers are 23 percent more likely to be pulled over than white drivers.
> 
> *Four.*  Once stopped, Black and Hispanic motorists are more likely to be given tickets than white drivers stopped for the same offenses.
> 
> ...



They make the same foolish claim every time, either implicitly or explicitly: that the fact that negroes are stopped, searched, ticketed, or referred to police more often than whites is strictly due to their being the color black. The only way they can make this claim (without examining each interaction and excluding other reasons, which I highly doubt they could have done) is if they assume that there is absolutely no difference between blacks and whites except skin color. However, we know this is not true. Even in negro-run shitholes, negroes fail at astonishingly high rates. Negro-run countries are pretty much without exception shitholes. Hell, negroes don't even want to go to Apefreaka and would rather stay with whitey, whom they routinely accuse of unjustly oppressing them. On the other hand, negroes gladly drown for a chance to get to a white country. What does this tell us? That negroes are worthless failures and criminals even without whitey's interference. If anything, whitey's interference helps the negro, making it into something more closely resembling a modern human.

That said, yes, prisons are filled with negroes because cops stop and arrest negroes. That much is obvious. The question is why do cops stop and arrest negroes more often. The evidence suggests it's because the negro is more likely to offend and offend in a manner that gets the cop's attention and is easier to convict/justify long sentences.

Negroes, unlike whitey, don't like personal responsibility. We see that here from negroes all the time, from you going on and on about Nixon to Paul Essien wanting to only discuss the past to Asclepias going all the way back to Ancient Egypt (while misinterpreting/ignoring evidence like the dumb negro that he is). High rates of offense and refusing responsibility is a bad combination in America's justice system. It's quite common for the courts to impose significantly more severe punishment on re-offenders and if negroes refuse to learn the law or accept responsibility for their actions, what do you think offenders will do? They will re-offend and get those nice, long prison terms.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 15, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



YAWWNNNN! This thread has turned into little more than a place to launch racial epithets.
After a while the adults get bored and leave.
I'm off to the countryside in search of more substantive and fruitful debate...see ya.!


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 15, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed the stigma that exist in some White people, they have a mental picture of what a real super hero looks like. We were raised up as children always watching the media's idea of a super hero, and it was always the White man. Tarzan, superman, batman; all white men. When the picture needed a savior, it was always the White man who was the strong smart super person. He was the hero, he always got the woman and saved the day. Even in religious pictures, Jesus was always White, and all the biblical characters were White, never any Black representation in the bible.
> ...



An excellent point; I would say if Blacks were the dominant people, then the super hero would be Black. That is the reality.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 15, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



I think another aspect to really consider is the consciousness of the White policeman; what is he thinking before the arrest? What motivates him during this legal moment. He is the one who begins this whole process. Is his reasoning's lame and full of loopholes? Is he prejudice? Will he write lies on his report? Sadly, its quite common for the White officers to both get very physical and very deceiving during these moments.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 15, 2017)

The Great White Hope. Maybe we can talk with Stan Lee, the creator of Marvel comics, you know, to get that real sense of the attitude of the real image of a great savior ;  so great it has become a super hero! Because the Great White Hope is similar to  genetics of a super hero. The person has become so great, their image literally worshipped by the people; the best their race has to offer; this person is so good.

Is that person really that good?


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 15, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Take your bullshit, unsubstantiated article with you.







Mickiel said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Sure, I considered it.

What we DO know is negroes are stupid.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 15, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> I think another aspect to really consider is the consciousness of the White policeman; what is he thinking before the arrest? What motivates him during this legal moment. He is the one who begins this whole process. Is his reasoning's lame and full of loopholes? Is he prejudice? Will he write lies on his report? Sadly, its quite common for the White officers to both get very physical and very deceiving during these moments.


I frequently watch the the TV "ride-along" reality documentary, _COPS,_ and I do agree that some, (not all) cops are much too inclined to excessively assert their authority and to resort to unnecessary aggression.  I believe the reason for this is poorly structured training elements and inadequate regulations which leave doors open for abusive actions.


----------



## jasonnfree (Nov 15, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Surely you realize that, in addition to drugs, that violence (violent crime) is another cause of negroes ending up in prison and that violence is an areas where negroes disproportionate "excel," right? That's what I was talking about no matter how much you would like to ignore facts.
> ...





Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Surely you realize that, in addition to drugs, that violence (violent crime) is another cause of negroes ending up in prison and that violence is an areas where negroes disproportionate "excel," right? That's what I was talking about no matter how much you would like to ignore facts.
> ...



Can you explain why all black  neighborhoods are more dangerous than all white neighborhoods?  When people look for  neighborhoods to live in, they worry about demographics.   Neighborhoods and school districts that are majority or all black are avoided by all races, even by blacks, if they have the income to move to neighborhoods not so heavily populated with their own kind.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 16, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > I think another aspect to really consider is the consciousness of the White policeman; what is he thinking before the arrest? What motivates him during this legal moment. He is the one who begins this whole process. Is his reasoning's lame and full of loopholes? Is he prejudice? Will he write lies on his report? Sadly, its quite common for the White officers to both get very physical and very deceiving during these moments.
> ...




I agree. I too think the training is poorly structured. I saw some of the actual films that they show to the trainees; I tell you, the films were war films, actual war footage, being used as training material for new policemen??? Good grief, as if they were training for war! I think this is one reason for the body count being so high, police killing criminals as if they are on killing fields.  I like the way you termed it; '"Unnecessary aggression." I could make that the title of a thread!

Many young police trainees , who mean well, are being turned into tricky fingered quick release human robots. If we sit these guys down for a serious talk about their work and does it enter into their social life, I think we could learn something about this arcane drama and how it affects our social cultures looking to each other for healing.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 16, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 16, 2017)

I really don't know, if you don't mind me giving an answer. Man, were all messed up! You can't divert attention away from " Why" we do things wrong. What is the root reason WHY  all Black neighborhoods are dangerous? One of the reasons for Blacks being the way they are in America is Whites! You can blame Blacks, but Whites are not excused from the picture.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 16, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> I really don't know, if you don't mind me giving an answer. Man, were all messed up! You can't divert attention away from " Why" we do things wrong. What is the root reason WHY  all Black neighborhoods are dangerous? One of the reasons for Blacks being the way they are in America is Whites! You can blame Blacks, but Whites are not excused from the picture.


Whites are at fault for black actions! LOL!

Typical negro...

Not wanting to accept responsibility.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't know, if you don't mind me giving an answer. Man, were all messed up! You can't divert attention away from " Why" we do things wrong. What is the root reason WHY  all Black neighborhoods are dangerous? One of the reasons for Blacks being the way they are in America is Whites! You can blame Blacks, but Whites are not excused from the picture.
> ...




Blacks know thin White line between White invasion and Black responsibility. We know how Whites are experts at loading up pressure on Blacks and framing us; setting us up to appear a certain way to the public; fixing things so that Blacks are guilty no matter what. You know, a White cop makes the arrest, the Black person is given a White lawyer to represent them to a White Judge and jury.

These are the reasons for Blacks having the same outcome, no matter if they are guilty or innocent. Its a White monopoly and any defense is mundane.  Its like getting on a train with one direction.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 17, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


So why don't you go to your negrotopia in apefreaka? It's funny how negroes constantly whine about whites, but continue to live in white-run countries when there are plenty of negro shitholes in apefreaka.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...




Its called " Represent", we must represent ourselves in every corner on earth. But the " Spirit" of the Great White Hope exist in every area on earth. And its a Spirit, a great desire;  This thing in Whites called self evaluation , its the expansion of self. The White race has this Great White Hope, it lifts itself up, and , ( Like you do so well), it puts all others down . It has a nympho  need;  The race is searching for a super hero to represent them, the hero must be White and right.
Its not wrong to want your race to be strong and leaders on earth. But the Whites have taken this way too far.

And many have died while they try to fulfill this great nympho need to be number one.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 17, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


But we already know negroes are useless, violent animals. Can't you give it a rest?





> But the " Spirit" of the Great White Hope exist in every area on earth. And its a Spirit, a great desire;  This thing in Whites called self evaluation , its the expansion of self. The White race has this Great White Hope, it lifts itself up, and , ( Like you do so well), it puts all others down . It has a nympho  need;  The race is searching for a super hero to represent them, the hero must be White and right.


A superhero? Who needs science fiction when whites already run the best countries on Earth?





> Its not wrong to want your race to be strong and leaders on earth. But the Whites have taken this way too far.
> 
> And many have died while they try to fulfill this great nympho need to be number one.


You keep talking about it the wrong way. Whites want to live in good conditions so they work hard and use their intellects to do this. Obviously, given that whites are much smarter than negroes, they succeed much more than negroes and at the same time become "number 1" compared to negroes, but being better than negroes was not the goal. If that was the goal, we'd have stopped long before going into space. Perhaps somewhere in the medieval times.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...




You have a thing with Blacks, this I can see. Blacks are an ever present fear in your minds. Lets examine this.

Whites readily admit they want a Great White Hope. But even the average White person commonly thinks their race are better than, special; more intelligent, and the best mankind has to offer.

Just imagine what it is like to always think like that. Your consciousness locked; seared; you think like and always will think in those terms. The consciousness seared or melted down into that mold. So when you consider the world or anything, you look at it through those glasses. Your the race that is superior, but yet you always seem to be intimidated by Blacks.

Why is that?


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 17, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


Don't you think you should be examining things that are real instead? Examining irrelevant historical facts and imagined things will bring you no closer to solving negro problems.





> Whites readily admit they want a Great White Hope.


I don't even know what a "great white hope" is.





> But even the average White person commonly thinks their race are better than, special; more intelligent, and the best mankind has to offer.
> 
> Just imagine what it is like to always think like that. Your consciousness locked; seared; you think like and always will think in those terms.


It's good to think realistically.





> The consciousness seared or melted down into that mold. So when you consider the world or anything, you look at it through those glasses. Your the race that is superior, but yet you always seem to be intimidated by Blacks.
> 
> Why is that?


Oh yeah, I'm really intimidated that the shit-chucking apes will hit me with a flying turd. That's why I recommend they move to apefreaka.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 17, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Have you noticed the stigma that exist in some White people, they have a mental picture of what a real super hero looks like. We were raised up as children always watching the media's idea of a super hero, and it was always the White man. Tarzan, superman, batman; all white men. When the picture needed a savior, it was always the White man who was the strong smart super person. He was the hero, he always got the woman and saved the day. Even in religious pictures, Jesus was always White, and all the biblical characters were White, never any Black representation in the bible.
> 
> This encourages the stigma of the Great White Hope, and belittles all other races; this enters the consciousness of White people and effects them in varying ways of means, ways that go deep into their very being and takes residence in their inner minds. Sometimes they are aware its there, often not. So they look for White Men and Women to be our great leaders; look at how they opposed President Obama and are trying to wipe his name out of American history.  Strike his name from the stone.
> 
> ...


Do you think movies in China usually have a Chinese hero in the lead role? Do you think movies in India usually have an Indian hero in the lead role? Why would your expectations of American movies be any different?


----------



## MikeK (Nov 17, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Blacks know thin White line between White invasion and Black responsibility. We know how Whites are experts at loading up pressure on Blacks and framing us; setting us up to appear a certain way to the public; fixing things so that Blacks are guilty no matter what. You know, a White cop makes the arrest, the Black person is given a White lawyer to represent them to a White Judge and jury.
> 
> These are the reasons for Blacks having the same outcome, no matter if they are guilty or innocent. Its a White monopoly and any defense is mundane.  Its like getting on a train with one direction.


Why do you suppose Whites don't do the same things to the Chinese?  Or the East Indians (whose skin is as brown as any Negro's)?  

Also, I worked in close proximity with the Criminal Justice System in New York City so I can assure you there are plenty of Black cops on the NYPD, all the Black lawyers one could want, and a fair amount of Black judges.  

Back in the early 1970s Black community leaders in the Bedford/Stuyvestant area of Brooklyn complained about brutality by White cops and demanded that Black cops replace them.  Then Mayor Abraham Beame complied.  He replaced all the White cops in that community with Blacks.  Within six months the same community leaders were complaining that the Black cops were worse than the White one.  

I understand something similar happened recently to the New York City Department of Correction (the jail system).  Inmates complained long term about the White Correction Officers.  That department is now staffed with 85% Black Correction Officers and the inmates are complaining that the Blacks officers are worse than the Whites.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 17, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks know thin White line between White invasion and Black responsibility. We know how Whites are experts at loading up pressure on Blacks and framing us; setting us up to appear a certain way to the public; fixing things so that Blacks are guilty no matter what. You know, a White cop makes the arrest, the Black person is given a White lawyer to represent them to a White Judge and jury.
> ...


Blacks are worse than whites so I'm not surprised. Deep down, negroes know they suck. That's why they keep living in whitey's countries. And if they don't live there, they'll risk drowning to get there.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 18, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




A generation is about 40 years. Every generation in America since the 1900's a growing number of Blacks move out of America. They do not move because of the hate of a small group of Whites, they mostly move to expand their culture or because they love the world and want to experience what is in it.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 19, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


They move to get welfare benefits from white countries.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 19, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...




The majority of people on benefits and welfare , plus food stamps ,  are White people. We have to stand in line behind them. But that gives us the opportunity to get to know Whites better; so I think its a positive thing.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 19, 2017)

When we suffer together, then we grow together, Such as in war, when we fight together, we grow as a people together,. no room for racism in suffering.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 19, 2017)

There is no great White hope in the suffering.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 19, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


Per capita, negroes receive welfare significantly more often than whites. Negroes are the worthless population.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 19, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...




Your racism is overtly obvious , your probally a closet racist in public.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 19, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Your racism is overtly obvious , your probally a closet racist.


I might be a racist.  

Whether I am or not depends on what that over-used, misused word means.  The fact is if you ask ten different people what the words, _racist_ and _racism_ mean you are likely to receive five or six completely different answers.

Tell me what you mean by "racist" and I'll tell you if I am one or not.  Whatever it means I'm certainly not afraid or ashamed to admit it, as your comment implies.


While we're at it -- are you a nigga?


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 19, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


Doesn't change the facts.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 19, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Your racism is overtly obvious , your probally a closet racist.
> ...


----------



## MikeK (Nov 19, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> I am what I am;  I am a Black man. Racist is a state of mind that dislikes others because of their race.


Then I'm not a racist.  I don't dislike Black people.  I dislike niggas.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 20, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > I am what I am;  I am a Black man. Racist is a state of mind that dislikes others because of their race.
> ...




Then you dislike a myth constructed within a culture.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 20, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


Negro failure and stupidity are no myth.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 21, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...




You think Whites never fail?


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 21, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


An example of your negro failure is the failure to understand things like statistics. I often see whites engage in discussion of statistics here only for a negro to post an anecdote.


----------



## LOIE (Nov 21, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> the idea of an intelligent negro is laughable.


I'd be happy to introduce you to some extremely intelligent black people. To me it's sad that anyone still thinks so narrow mindedly.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 21, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


Then you don't believe there is a category of Black Americans whose generally offensive demeanor and socially unacceptable conduct reflects badly on decent, responsible, respectable Black people.  If so, the effect is similar in nature to that which is created by brutal, arrogant, stupid police officers and reflects badly on all police, including those who earnestly try to do their job intelligently, in the proper manner, and to unnecessarily offend no one.

Some current example of n!ggers are those who practice the _"knockout game,"_ for one, and those three low-lifes who were arrested for shoplifting in China, for another.  Don't you think anyone who is assaulted by "knockout game" n!ggers will harbor a pre-consciously negative impression of all Blacks?  And what sort of impression do you think the three shoplifting n!ggers have created in the minds of the Chinese people?

You might wish to assert that the conduct of three individuals shouldn't create a negative impression of an entire category of people.  But suppose instead of doing something shameful those three individuals had done something heroic and admirable, don't you think it would have created a _positive_ impression of Black Americans in the minds of the Chinese?


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 23, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...




I think its shameful that they shoplifted. But they are young, they have a chance to allow this to help them grow. They were dead wrong for doing it.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 23, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> I think its shameful that they shoplifted. But they are young, they have a chance to allow this to help them grow. They were dead wrong for doing it.


I am quite certain these three misfits didn't steal those sunglasses because they needed the glasses but rather because they have been conditioned by their culture to behave in that way.  Their action was reflective of what they've become.  

Trump's intervention alone is not going to alter their reality.  The only thing which will do that is *total removal* from the culture and influences which caused them to think and to behave the way they do.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 24, 2017)

The Great White Hope; the desire to have A white Superman to erupt on any scene of public life, be above all other races, and represent the White Culture as being better than all others!

And save the White face from the obvious growing sentiment in the world that is against them.

Now, but Why is this? Does God have a hand in it? Did God raise them up, to have an inglorious Fall? For reasons of his own? Does God bring things to power, and break the pride of those things?


----------



## ScorpioRising007 (Nov 24, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Have you noticed the stigma that exist in some White people, they have a mental picture of what a real super hero looks like. We were raised up as children always watching the media's idea of a super hero, and it was always the White man. Tarzan, superman, batman; all white men. When the picture needed a savior, it was always the White man who was the strong smart super person. He was the hero, he always got the woman and saved the day. Even in religious pictures, Jesus was always White, and all the biblical characters were White, never any Black representation in the bible.
> 
> This encourages the stigma of the Great White Hope, and belittles all other races; this enters the consciousness of White people and effects them in varying ways of means, ways that go deep into their very being and takes residence in their inner minds. Sometimes they are aware its there, often not. So they look for White Men and Women to be our great leaders; look at how they opposed President Obama and are trying to wipe his name out of American history.  Strike his name from the stone.
> 
> ...



I am white and I will admit you do have a very good point. It is not only superheroes being white but villains too, that seems to be the preference you see in movies.

 That is something I have noticed that a lot superheros and sexy supermodels and actresses are white. Marilyn Monroe was considered one of the sexiest actresses to ever live, white blond hair woman.

I took a minority studies class in college and we had discussions about this, it is an interesting topic.

Even on TV when you see products advertised they are often advertised by sexy white females. 

I found it funny that in a lot of the movies from the 40's, 50's, 60's that white men would play the part of Native American's and Mexicans instead of Hollywood actually finding Native American and Mexican actors and Actresses.

When is the last time you saw a Black Country-Western Singer? You see it in the music industry especially country music.

You see it too at adult clubs. Men prefer the white dancers and at the higher price clubs almost all the dancers are white. Women are the same way when they go to 'ladies night out clubs' they will prefer the white male dancers.

I am a big fan of fantasy/ sci-fi/ adventure and horror movies and I find it interesting that both the heroes and evil villains tend to white guys. Freddy Kruger, PennyWise the Clown, Professor Snape, Harry Potter, the Dark Lord, Skeletor, He-Man, Poltergiest, The Omen, Dracula, Frankenstien, Robocop, Pirates of the Caribbean, Mobby Dick, Indiana Jones, Batman, The Joker, the list goes on and on etc ...

When villains are made famous it seems the white villains get all the attention and credit. Al Capone, Charles Manson, Ted Bundy, Jack the Ripper, John Wayne Gacy, etc.

Seems America prefers both their heroes and their villains to be white.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 24, 2017)

ScorpioRising007 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed the stigma that exist in some White people, they have a mental picture of what a real super hero looks like. We were raised up as children always watching the media's idea of a super hero, and it was always the White man. Tarzan, superman, batman; all white men. When the picture needed a savior, it was always the White man who was the strong smart super person. He was the hero, he always got the woman and saved the day. Even in religious pictures, Jesus was always White, and all the biblical characters were White, never any Black representation in the bible.
> ...




Well yes that is very true. David Carridine got a part that Bruce Lee was a shoe in for; he played a china man on a karate series. Obvious wrong move in Hollywood, but preferred. Its just how it was and still is, changing slightly. The Great White Hope is a trip man.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 28, 2017)

Now the Great White Hope is insulting Indians in the White House.

Goodness.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 29, 2017)

Wow that Bill Cosby , sexual predator, his case opened the floodgates for so many others going down; now Matt Lauher.

We men are really looking bad; or should I say some of us;

goodness.


----------



## Mickiel (Dec 20, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> The Great White Hope; the desire to have A white Superman to erupt on any scene of public life, be above all other races, and represent the White Culture as being better than all others!
> 
> And save the White face from the obvious growing sentiment in the world that is against them.
> 
> Now, but Why is this? Does God have a hand in it? Did God raise them up, to have an inglorious Fall? For reasons of his own? Does God bring things to power, and break the pride of those things?




You think God takes notice of a White power broker who has influence over the nation of Israel , or vice versa; or does Israel  now lean into the area of non grad per sona greed and envy?


----------

